# [FiiO K5Pro/K5Pro ESS]Desktop DAC and Amplifier+768K/32Bit and DSD512 decoding+3 gain levels



## FiiO (Mar 8, 2022)

For more information about FiiO K5Pro ESS, you could read the K5Pro ESS page from our website:
https://www.fiio.com/k5proESS
K5Pro video page in YouTube:

K5Pro FAQ page:
https://www.fiio.com/k5proess_faq
FiiO forum:
https://forum.fiio.com/note/showFSection.do?id=123
FiiO in Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/FiiOAUDIO
FiiO in Twitter:
https://twitter.com/FiiO_official
FiiO in YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/c/FiiOOfficial
FiiO in reddit:
https://www.reddit.com/user/FiiO_official/
FiiO in Tiktok:
https://www.tiktok.com/@fiioofficial?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1


----------



## FiiO (Sep 9, 2019)

*Post with Comment to Win an K5 pro!*

*Activity Time*: Aug 27th to 11:59pm,Sep 9th GMT

*Prize draw on:* Sep 10th(GMT+0)
*
Prize&Quota: *There will be two winners of this activity and each of them will get an K5 Pro, our brand new Desktop DAC and Amplifier. Post anything you like about the K5 pro or ask any questions that interest you in this thread and you might win a K5 Pro by just a few taps on the keyboard! Looking forward to your participation!
*
Qualification:*
Only those who were already members of Head-Fi.org before Aug 20th 2019 are qualified for the lucky draw.

*Format of comment:*
Actually you do not have to follow any format when you post. However, any meaningless post with only numbers, emoticons or symbols will be considered an invalid post.

If there’re N posts when the time’s up (ending at 24:00, Sep 9th, GMT+0),the winners will go to the post #N*0.5, post #N*0.XX
For example we announce it is 0.5,0.61, if there are 1000 posts at the time this activity ends, the winners will be post#500, post #610.
For the time , the 0.5 will be announced first. Good luck to all of you.

*Statement:*
1. When calculating the post number, the number after the decimal point will be truncated.
2. Each ID may win the prize at most for once only.
3. The winner will go to the next post under the following conditions:
A. Invalid post
B. FiiO staffs’posts
C. Poster who has won a prize with his former post.
4. When the winners are announced, we will send private message to you for your shipping information. Winners who fail to respond within seven days will be considered as having waived their right to claim the prize and we will contact the next poster in the thread (subject to rules 3A, 3B and 3C).The prize will be sent out by express or parcel post at our cost. However, the winner should bear any taxes that may incur.
5.FiiO Electronics Technology CO.，LTD reserves all rights to interpret and amend the rules of this activity as necessary.


----------



## And009 (Aug 27, 2019)

I wanted to buy the M11 since my X5III stopped working.
Meanwhile, I think I'll get this until I save enough for the DAP. This should be perfect for my HE4xx

When can we expect a price announcement?

Edit: Just realised that this can't be post N*0.5


----------



## Junz

Wow, hope to win this! I have got a few FiiO products and they are absolutely amazing.


----------



## audioblog18

Goodluck everyone, as always, this is probably insane value of price, build, and sound. Cheers!


----------



## d m41n man

I really really want this, it's like a Fiio E10 (without the E9 dock) on steroids having the power of competing 99usd bang-for-buck amps and a built-in DAC section, not only for USB but coax and optical as well. Nice job Fiio!


----------



## Hal Rockwell

This will look great on my desk!


----------



## Jujoe

Another great bang for buck item from fiio


----------



## ScarboroughFair

This looks fire! I'm hyped to hear these out.


----------



## scientus

More and more I’m enjoying the versatility of desktop amps. This sounds like a nice all in one package


----------



## Kent0

The specs are very nice, and it looks good too. Cheers to Fiio


----------



## Anumati

This looks very nice! Great specs.


----------



## Elvan

Currently using X5iii with K5 and loving it.
Hope can upgrade to K5 Pro via this giveaway.


----------



## frogmeat69

If it is comparable to the original K5 amp, this should be a great desktop unit!


----------



## coolcrew23

This would be a cool addition to my set-up. Excited to hear this!


----------



## yong_shun

With this release, FiiO proves everything is possible! I want K5 Pro!!!


----------



## kaikai94

Fiio always knows their customers. Thank you fiio


----------



## nKw03L

This is the best and compat audio stuff. I like it a lot. Thanks


----------



## chawya22

Post if you will but one already belongs to me!


----------



## jbast0160

I like the output power of this one


----------



## alvinlim2010

Looks good! Hope will be a good match with my M11


----------



## ShureCan

This looks awesome on specs! Well done (again) Fiio! Can’t wait to get my hands/ears on this


----------



## popori11

I dont have any dac hoping i can have one


----------



## groaninjock

Long-term user of Fiio portable music players and amps, would love to try this next step forward!


----------



## shahriarshojib

I wish it had 2xAK4493 chips.


----------



## wxchue

Need one dac and wish me luck!


----------



## huislaw

So sleek and sexy.


----------



## jetslipper

It would be great to have this dac&amp combo from Fiio. I never had a desktop dac&amp before. Fiio did not skimp on the specs for this one. Thanks for the chance Fiio!


----------



## Den.Vr

Might be a good desktop DAC/Amp Combo. <3


----------



## mastersson

Count me in!


----------



## chocoholix21

Since I just let go of my ifi micro iDSD, this would be the perfect replacement/upgrade


----------



## stilleh

I have had my eye on this for a very long time actually. I have the FiiO X7II and have longed for it to have a desk amp matching it´s beauty.


----------



## Titienne

Really interested in this little unit !


----------



## mikp

yes, ill try this. line out from the m6 could be a replacement from current office setup.


----------



## aceedburn

I’d been eyeing the K5 for a long while now and this Pro version would make it that much sweeter for me. It’ll work great with loads of my other FiiO gear I have.


----------



## Kventus

Always nice to hear about the new products from you! Had Fiio X5 for some time, now thinking about X7


----------



## alxfrmmng

I have K5 and is a great DAC/AMP.


----------



## pedrothelion

Yes please cam'on on my desk


----------



## wow4tr5 (Aug 28, 2019)

I would love to have Fiio K5 Pro DAC/AMP to be paired with my Marantz PM6005&Quad 12L.


----------



## digititus

Looks like a great product. When is it available on AliExpress? Would have been nice to have a Bluetooth option as well.


----------



## MBit

Great news! Have you decided on a price yet? And how about availability in Europe? I'm looking forward to test-fly this device at the Hifi convention in Hamburg in February.


----------



## Headphones and Coffee (Aug 27, 2019)

Honestly it's a very nice design, very clean lines and would look great on anyone's desktop.
I would love it. 
Thank you for the chance.


----------



## psycovirus

Any reviews of K5 Pro? Would like to upgrade my E09K+E07K to this.

Also, hope Zeos get a set soon to review.


----------



## srnaidu

Pity it no longer has that dock for Fiio DAPs.


----------



## human bass

So, where can I buy it? Still nothing on Ali


----------



## tikue666

Have been eyeing a K5 ever since i stepped into the wonderful world of Head-Fi


----------



## MSGjk

FiiO said:


> *
> Key features of the FiiO K5 Pro include:*
> 
> * High-performance DAC: AK4493
> ...


----------



## didoth595

it's a very nice design, great specs, for a simple desktop setup. Love it !!!


----------



## MSGjk

Would be great to win . Excellent line of gear.


----------



## aykancelik

I just joined you by buying m11 and q5s.  my next goal is to get fh7.  I hope I'm lucky enough to win this gift.


----------



## Evshrug (Aug 27, 2019)

Was the original K5 a current-gain amplifier, that switched to voltage mode just before the headphone output? I realize that’s kind of a nerd comment, but having really liked other amps that did that (Questyle, Cavalli, Sennheiser), I thought it was cool and heard a rumor that the FiiO K5 was doing it too. This pro model looks nice 

Edit: I love my FiiO X7, debating on whether to buy the THX amp module AM3D or try to buy an M11. Is it the same amp in both? I actually quite like the DAC in the X7, haven’t tried the AKM that’s in the M11 but I like the idea of more battery life, Miss the idea of extra amp modules (I have three!).


----------



## pippen99

Looks Good.  Nice profile for desktop.


----------



## Marcobm23

I want it! I love fiio products!


----------



## Ynot1 (Aug 27, 2019)

Winning isn't everything. But K5 Pro could be something useful for people who sit in front of the computer a lot. I can see how the ample power and the versatile three gain settings and the spdif support are pluses. I do wonder if the usb input supports android and ios, because
some people may want to just check to see if it is possible. As for not having any wireless support, I guess it was to lower the cost. But the K5 Pro seems big enough to house a lot of stuff in there though. I wonder if they left the door open for modder to put in their huge caps and Burson op amps.


----------



## Medikill

Looks like a Q5s in desktop form, interesting indeed


----------



## Dramlin

I've enjoyed the quality to price ratio of al my other other FiiO amps and dacs. I'd love to try this one


----------



## Type35

I happen to try a lot of Fiio gear at Canjam London a month ago.
The K5Pro has been on my radar ever since: it's one of the best desktop package I've seen so far.
I would love to win one.


----------



## kdbur

Drive any full sized headphone?

If so it is very good value.


----------



## samu

FiiO said:


> *
> Key features of the FiiO K5 Pro include:*
> 
> * High-performance DAC: AK4493
> ...



I would definitely use this one to replace my old E17K. It looks so sleek!


----------



## 954kevin

thanks fiio!!! really looking forward to the btr5!!!


----------



## erics75

My first Fiio was an E10, hopefully this will be my next.


----------



## Ichos

This is great.
It was exactly what it was missing from your products.
A full desktop high power dac/amp combo.


----------



## BananaOoyoo

I wonder how the K5 Pro will compare to other budget amp/dac combos (or stacks). Could be a nice alternative to something like the Atom & SDAC.


----------



## Waqar

This is just what i was looking for, and just like that they release this. Loving my Fiio M6, and needed a dac for mye hifi and a dac/amp for mye headfi. Would love med one of these.


----------



## marcelzxc

Great giveaway FiiO! I need so much that K5 Pro to be my first Dac/Amp. Thanks!


----------



## DShim

X5III my 1st DAP.. flipped it once X7II was released.. still have it till today.. will be looking forward to replace with your next flagship (M11Pro M13 M15?) and good luck everyone with the draw!!!


----------



## ebjarrell

I've never used any of the FiiO product, but I'm looking forward to using this!!


----------



## Sonic Defender

I have owned several FiiO products, but not a desktop DAC/amp for quite sometime so I would certainly enjoy the opportunity to own a K5 Pro. Good luck to everyone and thank you to FiiO for the generous opportunity for the head-fi community.


----------



## ali.rzvy

Excited for this new desktop AMP, as the sole authorised Fiio dealer in my country has stopped importing Fiio products, its now a pain in the a## to get Fiio here in Pakistan.


----------



## edoin

Thank you for this great opportunity!


----------



## Kazsuka

Great Product and Great price point from fiio again. FH5 + FiiO x5iii sounds amazing paired with my Sennheiser 660s with FiiO K3 dac, I need more FiiO's product in my life man


----------



## spidereye10

Well look at that, this could certainly enhance my desktop setup. BTW I recently bought BTR3 and fell in love with it.


----------



## PrgSkidmark

I will buy the K5 pro even if I don’t win it.


----------



## jcarreon84

is it much better than the OG K5? it will be cool if it is and would be really an essential part of an audiophiles' desktop setup.


----------



## betula

Well done Fiio, I have been following your activity since the first release of the X3.


----------



## davidoff2050 (Sep 9, 2019)

Fiio makes great products and is visible as they put soul and passion in what they create! This k5 pro looks perfect as a desktop combo and will fit perfectly with my pc! Fiio great job!


----------



## Makiah S

Nice to see a refresh on your desktop stuff! I remember when the Original E9 launched with the docking station for I believe on of the old school daps!


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

Used K5 back in the days and loved the form factor. Since the K5 pro is having the same form factor, gonna love them too


----------



## ngoshawk

I still use my FiiO x5iii/A5 amp pairing as part of my review process. Good stuff.

Thank you!


----------



## DiazRicardo

I could not find data on the internal impedance of the 6.35mm headphone out.


----------



## Mr Trev

Been a fan of Fiio's portable stuff for a while. It'd be nice to check out their desktop equipment… esp. for free


----------



## varta

This indeed looks great. Would love to see it on my table for a desktop setup driving both my speakers and headphones


----------



## bryceu

Never owned any FiiO gear but this would be a pretty cool first. Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## Tachikoma

Would be great to have this in my traveling setup


----------



## Darkestred

I will not win.  I will not win...i will not win...


----------



## Satir (Jun 21, 2020)

n/a


----------



## Zachik

I love the simple design!
Would love to win one of these, and use it as my at-work desktop "rig" connected to my laptop and drive my Sennheiser HD-569


----------



## koover

Looks incredible. I’ve always wanted to be a proud owner of any and all of your gear. It’s incredible what your offering and I’m grateful to even have an opportunity. You are being more then gracious and thoughful. 
Thank you for the opportunity. 
Best and regards......


----------



## KS80

This is just what I need, Ill take it!


----------



## HollowShrine

I've got the K3 and I love it. It would be great to upgrade to the K5 Pro


----------



## Blizniak

Looks potentially interesting.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Looks like it allows playing around with our own PSUs if compatible.


----------



## robthemac

Looking to downsize my amp setup, and this looks perfect.


----------



## aloki

I’d love to give this amp a loving home on my desk! I already love my A3 portable amp and my M5 DAP.


----------



## XERO1

I was wondering if Fiio was ever going to update the K5. And they finally did!
The K5 Pro look really sweet!


----------



## fac

More gadgets - I must have more gadgets !!!!


----------



## VolumusMaximus

Need a good amp with a small footprint.. this looks about perfect.


----------



## Punslayer

I've been using the K3 lately and like it quite a bit.  This looks similar and very nice.


----------



## wmak79

I started my journey down the rabbit hole with the FiiO E17 and E09K, both still working.


----------



## Rockem

This really can make my job way nicer when listening to music!


----------



## _daRK

Have been looking these days for something more "desktop" for my HE-400i, this K5 Pro could be a candidate.


----------



## showme99

srnaidu said:


> Pity it no longer has that dock for Fiio DAPs.


Agreed. However, it still looks like a very nice product. I especially like the additional digital inputs that the original K5 did not have.


----------



## Apski

The black fits my desk and i could only Imagine the sound of those baby boys


----------



## kiseki

Looking good!


----------



## rantng

As previously stated, it would've been nice if it still had the docking feature.


----------



## Adide

Hi FiiO.
I'd like to see the output impedance declared upfront along the rest of operational parameters.
Thanks.


----------



## Mightygrey

FiiO said:


> *Post with Comment to Win an K5 pro!*
> 
> *Activity Time*: Aug 27th to 11:59pm,Sep 9th GMT
> 
> ...


Throwing my hat in the ring - sounds like a great unit.


----------



## Mkoll

Looks like another great price-performance product from Fiio. Keep it up!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Morpheuz71

Will tidy up my table a little bit, I'm in.


----------



## PlasticBertrand

Looks good - all in one DAC/AMP with three level gain on the front plate, not too many of those around. Will sell well, thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## Toddk

This would be my ideal setup!!!


----------



## quasimofo

This looks like a nice and compact DAC/AMP with a lot of great features, including an excellent USB implementation. Well done.


----------



## Wyd4

This is quite literally what I have been waiting for from FiiO. If I do not win I will surely be buying one


----------



## Mnie88

My A3 could use a desk companion from same company. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ynot1

Posting exploded today. And 1/4 inch jack I hope means an adapter is included. Fiio usually is good about those things. And I wonder if the design reuses existing products or improves upon them. I already saw a review that gave a positive evaluation. K5 Pro to him was very transparent and not warm and not smooth.


----------



## BubbaJay

Been using Fiio products since 2011 with the M11 as my newest one and would love to upgrade my K5 to the pro.


----------



## Quadfather (Aug 27, 2019)

A new, high-caliber, FiiO audio device is like a dream vacation to me.  Music! Oh, how it pleases me!


----------



## someyoungguy

Woohoo, a giveaway! This unit looks nice, easy to use and plenty of power; exactly what I like from good gear.


----------



## genclaymore

I wonder how it sounds,I hope I win so I can find out.


----------



## tRuE008

Cool. FiiO E17 Alpen was one of my first product into the audiophile world. This would be a great addition.


----------



## hai2000

Can i use as preamp for my stereo system? I already have x5iii


----------



## d m41n man

Still waiting for this to arrive here in PH, looks good on paper so far


----------



## volly

This is how I started my journey, thank you Fiio! 

K5 Pro looks to be a great piece, all the best Fiio!


----------



## yong_shun

Putting one on my desk will make my desk looks nicer and audio sounds better


----------



## nelvon

twould be nice..Thanks Fiio and Headfi!


----------



## psycovirus

volly said:


> This is how I started my journey, thank you Fiio!
> 
> K5 Pro looks to be a great piece, all the best Fiio!











Haha. Still using E09K too.


----------



## Palash

Nice design, i have been waiting for it for a long time. Only a balanced output is missing. Can you give more information on the AMP part? Hope I win.


----------



## ali.rzvy

Wonder how it compares to the schiit combo. I have those on my desk for about 2 years now, still prefer the sonics of Fiio X7 ii + AM5 combo for the big cans.


----------



## Alboxing

I own a few FiiO products and they are best value for the money asked.

I had been looking for a product just like this, functionality and specs, for a while. Would be great to win one and review it.


----------



## Neralo (Aug 28, 2019)

Always been a fan of Fiio, in fact my first ever DAP was a Fiio X3 1st gen. This would be a great replacement for my current office setup (it's just a Dragonfy Red at the moment)


----------



## trivium911

Wow this is a Great price! I was scouring alliexpress for a breeze audio  AK4493 dac there is not much available for a reasonable price until I found the K5 pro which has an amp aswell. Is there a way to bypass the amp section though and just use the DAC...say to a receiver and speakers?


----------



## Zachik

trivium911 said:


> Wow this is a Great price!


what is the price?!  cannot find the PRO version anywhere...


----------



## trivium911

Zachik said:


> what is the price?!  cannot find the PRO version anywhere...


It's listed on electronics for less.ca for $230 CAD...not sure if it's listed anywhere else.


----------



## d m41n man

hai2000 said:


> Can i use as preamp for my stereo system? I already have x5iii


It seems that yes, you can use this as a preamp from a digital source but no direct analog RCA outputs. Just out of a 3.5 analog out.


----------



## trivium911

d m41n man said:


> It seems that yes, you can use this as a preamp from a digital source but no direct analog RCA outputs. Just out of a 3.5 analog out.


Yes but one could use a 3.5 to rca splitter.


----------



## Ab10

shahriarshojib said:


> I wish it had 2xAK4493 chips.





digititus said:


> Looks like a great product. When is it available on AliExpress? Would have been nice to have a Bluetooth option as well.



Look for Topping DX3 Pro - comes with 2xAKM4493 as well LDAC Bluetooth as per spec, Available in Ali Ex too.


----------



## Niyologist

I'm curious if there is low floor noise from the K5 Pro.


----------



## Sunstealer

Looks sleek and compact. Hopefully it will play nice with both DAPs and mobile phones as transports.

But seriously...USB B?


----------



## tui2004

K5 Pro will look good on my desk.


----------



## notbadnoob

Looks like lots of clean power!


----------



## Alkyno

Nice unit! This would be perfect with my new DT 1990!
Thanks FiiO for the giveway!


----------



## Alkyno (Aug 28, 2019)

Nice unit! This would be perfect with my new DT 1990!
Thanks FiiO for the giveaway!
(Sorry for the double post, how can I delete this?)


----------



## Womaz (Aug 28, 2019)

When is this released in the uk ?
I am considering a new amp for my HEK headphones , to use with my iPad and iPhone XR

Any idea on the price in the UK ?


----------



## digititus

Ab10 said:


> Look for Topping DX3 Pro - comes with 2xAKM4493 as well LDAC Bluetooth as per spec, Available in Ali Ex too.


Yes, I know. Tough competition


----------



## noel_fs

lets see


----------



## Sito Lupion

Thank you for the opportunity to win one of your fantastic products, good luck to all the participants.


----------



## LetheFB

I am using FiiO E17k and Q5 and i am very happy with these purchases. I would be much happier if i had a desktop dac/amp this time


----------



## psd7

Good luck to everyone and myself


----------



## dairy

Looks great! Looking forward to a great product


----------



## luisao

That's looks amazing! It would be perfect for my desktop!


----------



## Lunar Eclipse (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm way overdue for an upgrade! Something to finesse my t50's and NH Carbons. Native DSD sounds enticing as well as a much lower noise floor than my 70's integrated amp can muster. Will check it. Cheers!


----------



## Snekismyfriend

Looks great! I had the original for a while with my X5 gen 3


----------



## ezekiel77

I'll get a new laptop to pair with if I win.


----------



## yong_shun

Give me this please!


----------



## hai2000

trivium911 said:


> Yes but one could use a 3.5 to rca splitter.


Thanks...


----------



## noplsestar

This would be my first desktop DAC! Good luck to all participants


----------



## cr0ft

I've been using the K3 a few months now and it does everything I need, really. Sound quality is great driving a pair of Sennheisers. But this one does have those tasty analog inputs as well, which opens up more use cases. So... I suppose winning a raffle to upgrade would be ideal, otherwise I have to spend my own money.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

This looks good! I want one!


----------



## Unappreciated

Time to upgrade my x1 1st gen + e11k combo.


----------



## showme99

Alboxing said:


> I own a few FiiO products and they are best value for the money asked.


This is what I love about Fiio: great products at a reasonable price. It's refreshing to see this in an industry filled with grossly overpriced offerings.


----------



## GREQ

I wonder if this is a step up from my FiiO E17?


----------



## baskingshark

Thank you for the lucky draw and good luck to everyone!

I've tried a few DAC/AMPs for my IEMs, but nowadays, the only amp i use at home and on the go is the Fiio A3, very good value for money.
This K5 Pro looks great, and hope to try it out one day.


----------



## RestlessZombi

This looks like a great addition to an office desk, Powerful DAC + Amp in a small form factor, Win Win.. This would go well as a travel setup with my M9 too... 

Has the power rating been posted for higher then 32ohm cans?


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Sunstealer said:


> Looks sleek and compact. Hopefully it will play nice with both DAPs and mobile phones as transports.
> 
> But seriously...USB B?



USB B is what most desktop DAC/AMPs use at the back. Nothing wrong with it, it is more robust. 
And IMO this DAC/AMP is not really meant for using with phones, but if you can find a compatible cable and it works... why not.


----------



## serveth

I just purchased Q1 Mark II for mobile and it sounds great with IEM but a bit weak for DT990 250 for desktop.


----------



## xr650r

It looks great! Nice specs too.


----------



## smorgar

Have always had an eye out for Fiio products but never got one. If it sounds as good as it looks we have an amazing product on the market!


----------



## mysiak (Aug 28, 2019)

Would love to compare this new DAC/AMP with my old, but still good Fiio E10K.

Edit: I'm interested in knowing the output impedance as well, it's very important factor with some of my headphones.


----------



## Zerohour88

maybe its time Fiio start sending review units to reviewers who do measurements? I'd love to see what the folks at AudioScienceReview make of your products!


----------



## godlikegamer

My lovely E07K just died and would need a good and solid dac/amp like K5pro to drive my HD700!!


----------



## Climber

I haven't owned a Fiio amp since the E10K and would love to check this out.


----------



## hiddendh

thanks for draw


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Aug 28, 2019)

For those that asked for various specs:
*
FiiO K5 Pro Specifications:*

Name / Model No: K5 Pro
Color: Black
Weight: About 436g
Dimensions: 120.5mm×130mm×55mm
Volume Scroll: Potentiometer+ADC Sampling
USB input: USB B
USB Audio: 2
USB chip: XMOS XUF208
USB Driver: ASIO/KS/DS/WASAPI/DSD DOP(Native)
DAC: AKM AK4493
Driver OP AMP: TPA6120
LPF OP AMP: TI OPA1642
Gain: 0/6/10dB
Input port: USB/Line in/Spidif
Headphone out: 6.35mm
Line out: RCA
Spdif in:  Up to 192kHz
Recommended headphone impedance: 16-300 Ω
Output Power (headphone output): 1.65W (16Ω); 1.5W (32Ω)
Line Level: 2 Vrms
Power Supply: DC15V 1.5A
Battery: N/A
THD+N: ≤0.004%
Output Impedance: < 1.2 Ω
Frequency response: 20 Hz~80 kHz
SNR: >115 dB (A-weighted)
Noise floor: <8uV
Crosstalk: ≥75 dB (1 kHz)
MAX Output Voltage: 19.68 Vp-p
MAX Output Current: >500 mA


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Oh, and official page is now online: https://www.fiio.com/k5pro


----------



## buke9

Started my headphone journey with a X1 and E12.


----------



## Jffrsg

Have never tried a Fiio product. This would be nice.


----------



## Shotgunsingh

FiiO said:


> *Post with Comment to Win an K5 pro!*
> 
> *Activity Time*: Aug 27th to 11:59pm,Sep 9th GMT
> 
> ...



Nice let hope I win. 
Got the M11. That's wonderful


----------



## SSJ3TM

I've always used portable headphone dac/amps. It would be interesting to try out a desktop one.


----------



## Onurcan

This babe should be mine!


----------



## DarKu

Just posted my reviews for it. Here the *written one* and here is the *video one*. 
Has plenty of power, even for planars.


----------



## Goncalo Costa

Good luck to me


----------



## jmpsmash

an affordable AK4493 dac look interesting!


----------



## PreguntoZombi

Something to keep my eye on. Been looking at a tidy alternative for a desktop solution


----------



## jaadg

good news!  it would be nice to have it in conjunction with fiio x7 mk2


----------



## phpp

This would be a great amp for my desk at work!


----------



## Dcell7 (Aug 28, 2019)

This will probably be my first amp. Need one for my HD58X


----------



## yong_shun

This could be my first desktop amp!


----------



## rascalion

I would like one


----------



## KaiserTK

I really enjoyed the Fiio Q1mk2 and the Fiio X3mk2 for a long time. Hopefully I can add another one to my Fiio collection!


----------



## Redwing24

I would love to have my first desktop setup!


----------



## Ynot1

I know Q1MKII and Q5 are both top of their class. But I'm pretty sure K5 Pro will share top honors as well. But I notice when I post, significant number of posts after mine, puts me out of reach of the half way mark. I tell you, this social networking got to be made a privilege like driving a car.


----------



## Walderstorn

Is it possible to turn off the led light?


----------



## d m41n man

I'm wondering how this will perform with high impedance headphones such as the HD800 and T1.


----------



## nebunic

Is the Fiio RC-BT receiving an update soon, too?  
Psyched about the K5 Pro nonetheless!


----------



## DiazRicardo

KopaneDePooj said:


> For those that asked for various specs:
> *
> FiiO K5 Pro Specifications:*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the specs.


----------



## _daRK

Did you see the first review on YT from BGGA? I can live without BT, docking option and balanced output, but I hope at least the K5 Pro sounds so good as it looks.


----------



## sosoba

Very sleek look, would be great near my PC!

Any news on future release price?


----------



## KopaneDePooj

sosoba said:


> Very sleek look, would be great near my PC!
> 
> Any news on future release price?



$159.99
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000122939110.html


----------



## darmanastartes

Would love to have this for work!


----------



## Steve80

Wow, want to listen it !


----------



## Immortal

Very curious to test it if I'll ever get the chance. Actually I'm using my FiiO Q5 for every occasion, but a proper desktop DAC would be way better.

That could be very interesting!


----------



## Deferenz

I love that ring of blue light on the K5 Pro. Looks a bit sci-fi. Specs look tasty and it has a nice uncluttered look.


----------



## bait oven

Love the price to performance of fiio. Looking forward to winning the k5 pro.


----------



## wes008

Thank you for the opportunity! I've enjoyed Fiio products in the past and am excited to try the latest and greatest.


----------



## valynor

I was looking for an update to my Fiio e10k for a while now. K5 Pro looks interesting, eagerly awaiting the first reviews.


----------



## HiFiRobot

To go 15V LPS or not that is the question....


----------



## kennylim

need a new set up for office use!


----------



## acygni

Great. Now where is the BTR5? I hear it has been delayed to late Sep from James.


----------



## drawkcaB

What a nice looking DAC amp! Maybe time to get into desktop setups!


----------



## nuggetbro

I have ordered one of these to drive my Aeon Flows (Closed) at work. I think they will do a damn good job, but most importantly, the FiiO stuff is usually driverless. Works great when your work PC won't allow you to install anything on it. 

I will hopefully get it in the next couple of weeks. If anyone wants me to try anything, feel free to ask.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Woot! Here's to me throwing my name into the hat.


----------



## d m41n man

Can't wait to have listen to this if a demo is available in the local area. Amp section looks like it can compare to the powerful US$99 bang-for-buck ones.


----------



## MtnTech

I love FIIO products!! I had X3-II and X5-II DAPs and they got stolen  - so I just upgraded to the new M9 yesterday and so far I really like it. I'm already thinking about the M11. I would really like to hear it on my hard to drive HD600 - maybe an external amp would be the ticket! I bet they are working on a new dock for the USB-C DAPs and I could set that on top of the K5 for a tiny bedroom setup.


----------



## Kventus

Never had a desktop DAC, would be really nice to have the first experience with this beauty!


----------



## Tiax

Would be interesting to try it and compare against my Sabaj D3


----------



## BabetakCZE

Specs wise the K5 Pro is looking very good. Especially for the price.
I wonder if it sounds similar to Fiio M11 DAP.


----------



## MonoOno

My first dedicated desktop amp was the FiiO E9. It was pretty damn decent.


----------



## Evoke

DarKu said:


> Just posted my reviews for it. Here the *written one* and here is the *video one*.
> Has plenty of power, even for planars.


Looks like it is quite value for money


----------



## ArChaos

Looks like a great DAC-Amp combo for desktop with great specs.


----------



## TranceForLife

Looks sexy! Pick me


----------



## Tbone519

This would fit nicely with my desktop setup!


----------



## d m41n man

This is looking to be a really good desktop setbox and it’s good that they removed the docking station as this has a more professional look.


----------



## EvilMonkE

Looks pretty awesome would love to win this.


----------



## Saif Khan

Oh my God!!!
Here is another chance to win from this great company 
Futuristic technology for todays generations love the specs the design 
Wow from impressive powerful device  now it's *FiiO K5 Pro* rate 100% perfect specification its very powerful to us and so beautiful .  God bless you all, your organisation will never run down. Thanks for the chance


----------



## Kent0

The specs looks impressive, this must be another great bang for the buck. Can’t wait to try it out


----------



## And009

Another one for the beautiful K5 pro


----------



## Ninth Wave

It seems I'm becoming a Fiio convert; first the A5 portable amp then the M11 DAP, followed by the Q5S portable amp. It seems I have the portable side of things covered but I have been researching a good desktop amp to power my MrSpeakers AFO headphones so maybe the K5 is just what I need.


----------



## maxedfx

Would like to try this. Right now saving up for the fh7  and Q5 mark 2


----------



## L44nn4

K5PRO is a must have for laptop owners! I already have a place for it on my table


----------



## Redcarmoose

I like the looks of this! Can’t wait to hear one!


----------



## ScubaMan2017

I’m curious to see how this DAC/amp compares with the FULLA 2 and MAGNI-MODI 3 beasties. The images show an illuminated potentiometer. *QUESTION* = does the LED change colour to indicate different settings? If the ‘pot’ can be as smooth as a JDS Labs Element, that’ll be a level 4, eh.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

ScubaMan2017 said:


> I’m curious to see how this DAC/amp compares with the FULLA 2 and MAGNI-MODI 3 beasties. The images show an illuminated potentiometer. *QUESTION* = does the LED change colour to indicate different settings? If the ‘pot’ can be as smooth as a JDS Labs Element, that’ll be a level 4, eh.



Yes the LED changes colour.
On paper they compare like this, in real life remains to be seen (or heard).


----------



## yong_shun

I want this for my power hungry cans!


----------



## RandomDave

I would love a K5 Pro! FiiO makes great stuff and this one seems awesome!


----------



## ScubaMan2017

`


KopaneDePooj said:


> Yes the LED changes colour.
> On paper they compare like this, in real life remains to be seen (or heard).


Christ on a Cracker! @KopaneDePooj ... Did you just whip that table up?! _*I appreciate your effort (or whomever built this comparison table)*_. If this offering from FiiO attracts more new listeners to headphone audio, that's good (don't let old[er] farts like me set the development trends alone).


----------



## KopaneDePooj

ScubaMan2017 said:


> `
> 
> Christ on a Cracker! @KopaneDePooj ... Did you just whip that table up?! _*I appreciate your effort (or whomever built this comparison table)*_. If this offering from FiiO attracts more new listeners to headphone audio, that's good (don't let old[er] farts like me set the development trends alone).



Nah... it's from their AliExpress page


----------



## Ghawke

I have the original K5 and enjoyed the ability to run 250 ohm headphone. Also it gave me a great home base of my X7ii. I have been looking at the pro version for a while now. It's a pity that docking has been removed, but I can see why.


----------



## delSol

Tx for this great opportunity.

My E17 Alpen has been in use daily for a few years, sounds great,  and has been bulletproof!

Based on my experience with it, I am anxiously awaiting purchasing (or winning) a K5 PRO.

I predict this will be a HUGE sales success!

Cheers from Moncton, New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## maziarshaghaghi

i have a lot of memories from fiio products, i have x3 mark 3 player, it has a cool sound, i think the new k5 pro has better options than the old k5


----------



## maziarshaghaghi

*What do you feel when you get the rich options with cheap price ? for example k5 pro that costs more than its price, what you feel about that excellent fiio product ?*


----------



## Audie

Giant volume dial with backlight? Check. Addictive metal toggle switches? Check. Delicious matte black housing with with curves? Check! Hope I'm in the running for this beauty!


----------



## yong_shun

I want FiiO K5 Pro!!!!


----------



## KopaneDePooj

yong_shun said:


> I want FiiO K5 Pro!!!!



Your order, Sir >>


----------



## mesabassman

This would be an incredible addition to my Audiophile stereo system!


----------



## Marutks

I would love to get the K5PRO amp.  It looks great.


----------



## Randy Myers

I would love to get a K5PRO.  It looks like fun!


----------



## Ynot1

I know Fiio is known for including a variety of accessories. Since you can't really use a silicone case for a desk top, I wonder if instead Fiio would include a cover or a stacking stand for a companion DAP.


----------



## zr0dfx

Looks very nice! Might just have to pick one of these up.


----------



## danfl75

These new products look great, hope I get to hear them soon. Hello head-fi!


----------



## Jazz1

FiiO said:


> *
> Key features of the FiiO K5 Pro include:*
> 
> * High-performance DAC: AK4493
> ...



This looks solid.


----------



## yong_shun

KopaneDePooj said:


> Your order, Sir >>


Hopefully FiiO can serve this dish on my table one day!


----------



## Adityaseven7

I'd love to win the k5 pro. My btr3 doesn't have enough power lol


----------



## Schwibbles

This seems to be a perfect all-in-one DAC/amp for a work setup. Would love to get one since I'm selling my iDSD BL.


----------



## Jwakeford

Hi guys, here is my entry, I am really short on money at this time ( I've been forced to sell my Empyrean and Hugo 2 ) so winning this contest would be a great thing. 
I plan on going for a more reasonable setup in the future, the K5 pro and a pair of MrSpreakers Aeon Flow Closed would be a perfect fit for my realistic needs


----------



## Kent0

Such a beautiful device, hoping this would be a part of my setup.


----------



## Camph

The K5 Pro looks interesting. How well will it pair with a Shure SRH1540?


----------



## BillJude56

The FiiO K5 Pro would be a great addition to my audio gear as I gradually expand from portable only to a home desktop setup.


----------



## Pemample

Is the blue led going to be extremely visible in a dark room?
Hope it can be turned off without physically disconnecting a wire.


----------



## nuggetbro

When you switch the volume knob to zero, it acts as a power switch and turns the device off. This also turns the light off (my unit does anyway). 

i am liking the unit a lot. I don't know if I love the sound for my aeon flow closed, but it could be that I want a valve amp for them to make them warmer.


----------



## Joong (Sep 6, 2019)

Fiio K5 pro got my attention in that it has lots of input options and enough power for my headphones.
It can be used as preamplifier for my living room audio to drive my Krell power amplifier where I can hear either from the Krell or headphone jack of Fiio K5 pro. I think it is wonderful solution.
However one thing is lacking, which is a remote for that purpose.


----------



## RestlessZombi

Certainly looking forward to this as a small, all in one DAC/AMP. Currently using seperates for my tv as I have some high ohm headphones i wanna cater for, but this seems to do it all in one box


----------



## yong_shun

I want the super power from this amp!


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Camph said:


> The K5 Pro looks interesting. How well will it pair with a Shure SRH1540?


Very well  The AKM DAC is smooth and natural up top and will complement the SHR1540 good.


----------



## LaRzZa

I'm really want to see this unit on my desk.


----------



## Joong (Sep 7, 2019)

Fiio's advantage has been availability due to portability by design.
We expect this same philosophy for Fiio k5 pro, even though it is designed for desktop which limits the portability.
However* a remote *will make them more available in case its application of pre-amplifier to home stereo system.
It might bypass an old receiver that has array of poor dac / preamplifiers.


----------



## Sonic Defender

nuggetbro said:


> When you switch the volume knob to zero, it acts as a power switch and turns the device off. This also turns the light off (my unit does anyway).
> 
> i am liking the unit a lot. I don't know if I love the sound for my aeon flow closed, but it could be that I want a valve amp for them to make them warmer.


Yes, when I had them on hand I have to admit to really finding them dry so for me some tubey goodness would be a necessity.


----------



## Utopia

A very thoughtful design, inside and out. For portable use I have the BTR3, which shares the same trait and is very impressive for its size and price.


----------



## 12lior12

Would love to win one of those  looks realy good and top nouch specs
Will it support MQA?


----------



## odinmarks1988

This will be my first desktop amp to power up my Headphone. Hope to get it!


----------



## maziarshaghaghi

the k5 pro is the best in its price, and it costs much better than its price, with 768 khz sample rate and 32 bit dac & max output voltage 20 V rms & more than 1 w output power at 32 ohms headphone, what a great device


----------



## maziarshaghaghi

it has coaxial & optical input, the k5 is a great small (but huge) receiver audio <3


----------



## boodado

So looking forward to the K5 - this will round out my headphone set-up.


----------



## yong_shun

Give me this! I need this! I like this! Thank you very much!


----------



## cursive

Excited to see more feedback from owners on this unit, and some measurements.  I love the look and feature set, fiio has been killing it lately.


----------



## Adityaseven7

I'm torn between q5s and k5 pro. I need to drive hd 660s and I understand that the q5s is more expensive and a better sounding device but I'm concerned about the volume control.
Both use a potentiometer (which i just learned about today) & hd660s is quite efficient which makes me wonder whether the k5 pro is a good buy for me considering I'll probably have to keep the volume at ~25% (vs ~75% on the q5s). Any insights?


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Sep 9, 2019)

Adityaseven7 said:


> I'm torn between q5s and k5 pro. I need to drive hd 660s and I understand that the q5s is more expensive and a better sounding device but I'm concerned about the volume control.
> Both use a potentiometer (which i just learned about today) & hd660s is quite efficient which makes me wonder whether the k5 pro is a good buy for me considering I'll probably have to keep the volume at ~25% (vs ~75% on the q5s). Any insights?


I think both will be good, go with what you can afford.
I have the Q5s and with my HD6XX (300 ohm) / balanced cable / high gain / 12 o'clock position it is very loud, couldn't go past that point. So with the HD660s you'll have even more headroom.
On the other hand the K5 Pro has 3 gain positions so I imagine on low or mid gain you'll go past 25% on the volume.


----------



## Adityaseven7

KopaneDePooj said:


> I think both will be good, go with what you can afford.
> I have the Q5s and with my HD6XX (300 ohm) / balanced cable / high gain / 12 o'clock position it is very loud, couldn't go past that point. So I imagine with HD660s you'll have even more headroom.
> On the other hand the K5 Pro has 3 gain positions so I imagine on low or mid gain you'll go past 25% on the volume.


Thanx a lot!


----------



## Ninth Wave

Adityaseven7 said:


> I'm torn between q5s and k5 pro. I need to drive hd 660s and I understand that the q5s is more expensive and a better sounding device but I'm concerned about the volume control.
> Both use a potentiometer (which i just learned about today) & hd660s is quite efficient which makes me wonder whether the k5 pro is a good buy for me considering I'll probably have to keep the volume at ~25% (vs ~75% on the q5s). Any insights?



Yes, I've had a similar quandary. So my solution was to just buy the Q5S and I'll get the K5 as well. I no longer have any concerns.


----------



## Forever8895

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## maziarshaghaghi

K5 pro & Q5s both of them are great, if u need more output power & more volume, k5 pro is a best choice, if u need more quality & cool sound & payin' more dollars, q5s is your best choice


----------



## FiiO

Winner Announcement of 'Post with Comment to Win an K5pro':

Thank you all for your enthusiastic participation. We now officially inform you that the winners of this giveaway：

The valid post is 279 post in total.

The winners are @tui2004 (279x0.5=139.5,post#139)and @DiazRicardo (279x0.7=195.3,post#195)

Congratulation!

Please PM us with your address information. Thanks!

Best regards


----------



## DiazRicardo

FiiO said:


> Winner Announcement of 'Post with Comment to Win an K5pro':
> 
> Thank you all for your enthusiastic participation. We now officially inform you that the winners of this giveaway：
> 
> ...


Great news (for me and @tui2004). Thanks, FiiO!


----------



## tui2004

FiiO said:


> Winner Announcement of 'Post with Comment to Win an K5pro':
> 
> Thank you all for your enthusiastic participation. We now officially inform you that the winners of this giveaway：
> 
> ...





DiazRicardo said:


> Great news (for me and @tui2004). Thanks, FiiO!



Thank you very much FiiO.


----------



## DJ nachi

FiiO said:


> *
> Key features of the FiiO K5 Pro include:*
> 
> * High-performance DAC: AK4493
> ...


----------



## DJ nachi

Hi FiiO,

Any plans to have the K5Pro in a matte silver finish ? Would be a nice one to have in my opinion.

Keep pushing the boundaries !


----------



## swine

Hi,

Not sure is it a proper thread to discuss.
Looking at some newer desktop DAC for my laptop PC, mainly into playing music thru speaker. NOT into headphone.
Currently i'm using Creative Digital Music Premium HD USB. 
Considering to upgrade either Creative Sound Blaster G5 or Fiio K5 Pro. The K5 Pro pricing would be quite similar to Creative G6. 

My concern would be is the G5 a significant upgrade over my Creative Digital Music Premium HD? Or a K5 Pro is a better choice.

Regards,
Ed


----------



## nKw03L

Congrats winners


----------



## FiiO

DJ nachi said:


> Hi FiiO,
> 
> Any plans to have the K5Pro in a matte silver finish ? Would be a nice one to have in my opinion.
> 
> Keep pushing the boundaries !


Dear friend,

Sorry, we do not have this plan currently.

Best regards


----------



## wes008

Has anyone found the K5 Pro at a US vendor other than Amazon?


----------



## Dynaway

I am currently looking to buy a desktop amp.. has anyone tried comparing the TOPPING D50 against the FIIO K5Pro???


----------



## delSol

I think it may be a bit too soon for ANY comparative reviews.

Would LOVE to be wrong though, if anyone comes across any, please post them here.

My K5 PRO arrives tomorrow.....no sleep tonight!

Cheers, del Sol


----------



## FiiO

delSol said:


> I think it may be a bit too soon for ANY comparative reviews.
> 
> Would LOVE to be wrong though, if anyone comes across any, please post them here.
> 
> ...


----------



## delSol

Mini Review...…….Fiio K5 PRO vS: Fiio Alpen E17

I am definitely not a reviewer, but thought I would post a few early comparative comments on the above mentioned Fiio pieces.

I only have a couple of dozen hours on the K5 PRO, so these are preliminary findings.

Just to keep things in some kind of perspective, my comments are based on listening to 16-44 FLAC files of Albert King, and Etta James, via an Audioquest Cinnamon USB cable....to the K5 PRO, connected to (the underrated) B&W P5, Series 2 headphones.

My feelings.....

Treble.....slightly more extended, a little more "tinkly", but not hard, glassy, shrill, or fatiguing at all.

Bass..... a bit deeper, and with much more impact, or slam....probably due to the (relatively) powerful amp. A rim shot now sounds like a RIM SHOT!

Midrange..... to my old ears, this is the area of  most significant improvement.....a bit difficult to explain, except to say that the midrange is NOT congested in any way.
                     I can much more easily comprehend the lyrics bein sung. Vocals are intelligible, and outstanding!

Bottom line...……..a FINE upgrade, at a reasonable price, and I am fully confident that the K5 PRO will prove to be "bulletproof" over the long term.

Hope this helps until some professional reviews surface.

Cheers and happy listening from New Brunswick, Canada.

del Sol


----------



## Zachik

delSol said:


> I am definitely not a reviewer, but thought I would post a few early comparative comments on the above mentioned Fiio pieces.


Thanks for the impressions. Good stuff - short and to the point.
...and BTW, you're a reviewer now!!


----------



## llysender

Just got a used K5 pro off the hands of someone that said they were overhyped for bellow MSRP. Guess he most likely has better stuff.

Anyways I like the K5 pro. It does its job well and doesn't really seem to be any/much colouraion. I like that there is no noise as well.
If there is one thing I would like to complain is how low gain still gets really loud really fast for low impedence headphones like the A2000z,AD500x and I pretty much only have 9 oclock to 12 oclock to play with for fine tuning loudness.


----------



## maziarshaghaghi

swine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure is it a proper thread to discuss.
> Looking at some newer desktop DAC for my laptop PC, mainly into playing music thru speaker. NOT into headphone.
> ...


the k5 pro is better than sound blaster


----------



## maziarshaghaghi (Sep 18, 2019)

i don't know why i don't win the prize, but thanks fiio for this great lottery, wish the best for fiio products <3


----------



## Bingo777

Looks like great dac but I hate fact you can't switch off LEDs, it will be annoying in dark room. I checked some reviews and light at knob looks very bright  I have blue light filter on my LCD and last thing i would want is some light burning my eyes.


----------



## cleg

*FiiO K5 Pro — text review by Porta.Fi*​
English: https://porta.fi/fiio-k5-pro-dac-amp-review-device-for-those-who-love-music/
Russian: https://porta.fi/ru/obzor-nastolnogo-czap-i-usilitelya-fiio-k5-pro-melomanskaya-mashinka/


----------



## FiiO

Thanks~


----------



## serveth

K5 Pro will be available in European market soon?


----------



## GeorgeA

It's already available in Romania.


----------



## DJ nachi

serveth said:


> K5 Pro will be available in European market soon?



https://fiio-shop.de/en/dac-with-amp/873/fiio-k5-pro

Not sure if they ship to Poland, but worth a try. I too am waiting for it to arrive in France (till then, I save up in bits and pieces )
Any official updates from the Fiio Guys will be much appreciated.


----------



## serveth

DJ nachi said:


> https://fiio-shop.de/en/dac-with-amp/873/fiio-k5-pro
> 
> Not sure if they ship to Poland, but worth a try. I too am waiting for it to arrive in France (till then, I save up in bits and pieces )
> Any official updates from the Fiio Guys will be much appreciated.


I'm waiting for official sale from mainstream stores with warranty, they have K5 now and most of FiiO products, I'm sure K5 Pro will be as well


----------



## FiiO

serveth said:


> I'm waiting for official sale from mainstream stores with warranty, they have K5 now and most of FiiO products, I'm sure K5 Pro will be as well


Dear friend,

The K5pro European version is out of stock currently. So if you would like to get one from your local seller in Poland, you may need to wait some time more. At next month or so.

Best regards


----------



## Unappreciated

Are there any local sellers here in the Philippines?


----------



## FiiO

Unappreciated said:


> Are there any local sellers here in the Philippines?


Dear friend,

There are local seller in Philippines: https://fiio.com/newsinfo/47017.html

But the K5pro is out of stock now. 

Best regards


----------



## llysender

I would like to chain my K3 to my K5 pro to decrease the USB slots being taken up. Is Coaxl out and TOSLINK out affected by the K3 volume control and which cable should I buy?


----------



## FiiO

llysender said:


> I would like to chain my K3 to my K5 pro to decrease the USB slots being taken up. Is Coaxl out and TOSLINK out affected by the K3 volume control and which cable should I buy?


Dear friend,

No, the volume button of the K3 would not affect the optical or coaxial output. You could buy the square to square optical cable or RCA to RCA coaxial cable for help.

Best regards


----------



## PlasticBertrand

For anyone in the UK, the Fiio K5 Pro is now available for pre-order on advancedmp3players.co.uk for £149.99. No due date for stock that I could see though.


----------



## FiiO




----------



## jubeishock

maziarshaghaghi said:


> the k5 pro is better than sound blaster



Based on?
I know the people don't like creative products, but they're doing the things well done.I  dunno if you seen the g6 review from audiosciencereview ,  that dac is an small beast and perform pretty well.


----------



## SoundMuppet

I recently purchased and unboxed the FiiO k5 pro and I noticed that the power brick makes a sound when you shake it. It sounds like something is a bit loose inside it. Is this normal?


----------



## llysender

@SoundMuppet No that is not normal, I would contact fiio for a replacement powerbrick.That being said its most likely just the transformer not glued properly to the housing and I wouldn't worry too much about using it in the mean time while fiio gets back to you on your case.

~~~
I've tried the topping dx3 and ifi zen dac recently while auditioning headphones and I've got to say that the Fiio K5 pro produces the best open sounding and detailed sound of the 3 esp in the low end. That being said there may be serous confirmation bias as I couldn't A/B them with the r70x and am going off memory.


----------



## jubeishock

A new beauty arrived to the office
Glorious sound and impressive build quality


----------



## Ab10 (Jan 17, 2020)

Fiio missed the big opportunity here - It would be best selling item if they pay attention to this product a little bit more....Looks like they are clearing the unsold stock of the K5 Box enclosure which they ordered to their OEM vendor to smooth out the previous deal.


----------



## mobbaddict (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice. The Fiio is really hard to find in Europe, I had to place an order that will only arrive on February 20. Is it victim of its own success?
One of the reasons I picked the Fiio is for all the connectivity options. I wanted to make blind tests for a while. With this I will compare the amp alone to a tiny Fiio E5 (€20) and the DAC section to the Chromecast audio analog output (€30), using a high impedance dynamic headphone and a hungry planar.


----------



## Froiibaad

jubeishock said:


> A new beauty arrived to the office
> Glorious sound and impressive build quality


Hehehe, I have the same setup.  Just wondering, have you had any issues with DSD128 or higher? Sometimes I play it and it's flawless, sometimes it stutters a lot on the same song. :/ 

Any news on MQA support? Currently for me it works as MQA renderer and not decoder.


----------



## FiiO

Froiibaad said:


> Hehehe, I have the same setup.  Just wondering, have you had any issues with DSD128 or higher? Sometimes I play it and it's flawless, sometimes it stutters a lot on the same song. :/
> 
> Any news on MQA support? Currently for me it works as MQA renderer and not decoder.


Dear user,

You may try another software to see if it helps? We do not have the news about MQA support for K5PRO currently.

Best regards


----------



## mobbaddict

A reseller told me the Fiio plant is closed because of coronavirus, is it true?


----------



## FiiO

mobbaddict said:


> A reseller told me the Fiio plant is closed because of coronavirus, is it true?


Dear user,

What's the problem with your product? You could send email to support@fiio.com for help. 

Best regards


----------



## mobbaddict

FiiO said:


> Dear user,
> 
> What's the problem with your product? You could send email to support@fiio.com for help.
> 
> Best regards


No problem whatsoever, I just had a hard time finding it in retail since it was out of stock on many European websites.


----------



## GeorgeA

It has been available (in stock) at avstore.ro (in Romania) for quite a long time. I’m not sure whether or not they send packages abroad.


----------



## mobbaddict

GeorgeA said:


> It has been available (in stock) at avstore.ro (in Romania) for quite a long time. I’m not sure whether or not they send packages abroad.


Thanks, I eventually ordered one on Amazon. I'd rather buy locally but it's impossible to find the Fiio in France right now.


----------



## HesamSb (Feb 29, 2020)

I know dx3 pro V2 still have problems but im confused between K5 pro and dx3 pro v2 .
Anybody can help me ?
I have sennheiser HD599


----------



## mobbaddict (Mar 1, 2020)

Got my K5 pro this week, pretty cool little rig. I'm already taking advantage of all the connections of the device, it allows you to be very creative 




In this setup I have the Chromecast audio feeding the K5 DAC via optical, then I have the K5 amp driving my Quad Era-1 and the K5 DAC feeding my Stax amp driving my Lambda Nova Signature  What else do you need?

The only thing I need to remember is to disconnect the line out to the Stax when I don't use it, to avoid blowing up the Quad...


----------



## sensenonno

Hello everyone,

anybody owns both K5pro and JDS atoms? I ve the atom but its high gain x4.5 (which is about 10db -high gain on k5pro) is not enough for me, but the overall written power of the k5pro is a  bit higher. so please someone can confirm if the k5pro pushes louder than the atom?   thank you.


----------



## mobbaddict

sensenonno said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> anybody owns both K5pro and JDS atoms? I ve the atom but its high gain x4.5 (which is about 10db -high gain on k5pro) is not enough for me, but the overall written power of the k5pro is a  bit higher. so please someone can confirm if the k5pro pushes louder than the atom?   thank you.


What headphone do you use to need that much power? I only need 30-50% volume on low gain with my Quad and just a bit more for the HD600. I don't even need to use the mid-high gains actually.


----------



## sensenonno (Mar 2, 2020)

mobbaddict said:


> What headphone do you use to need that much power? I only need 30-50% volume on low gain with my Quad and just a bit more for the HD600. I don't even need to use the mid-high gains actually.


hd650 mostly, but I use it for  band practice with a drummer........live next to me.., not cranking the atom to full as dont wanna max out the volume and want more headroom..


----------



## mobbaddict

sensenonno said:


> hd650 mostly, but I use it for  band practice with a drummer........live next to me.., not cranking the atom to full as dont wanna max out the volume and want more headroom..


Very specific use case indeed, sorry I have no idea how much headroom you would need...


----------



## HesamSb

*some guy's can tell me about this ?!!!!!! https://overseas.weibo.com/user/3446862224/4452599774156787*




this is very different numbers *compare *with *official site *and *this measure review* https://www.audiosciencereview.com/.../review-and-measurements-of-fiio-k5-pro.9118/
_*i think something is wrong !*_


----------



## sensenonno (Mar 3, 2020)

HesamSb said:


> *some guy's can tell me about this ?!!!!!! https://overseas.weibo.com/user/3446862224/4452599774156787*
> 
> this is very different numbers *compare *with *official site *and *this measure review* https://www.audiosciencereview.com/.../review-and-measurements-of-fiio-k5-pro.9118/
> _*i think something is wrong !*_


Basically , HE is saying audiosciencereview's measurement is a  joke.. result of 81db snr is wrong and was measured using wrong methods.. , and k5pro is better than NX4 DSD..

and I agreed with him on this. ASR got paid from Topping, and all Topping products got super good measurement. I think that AMIRM guy gave wrong crap results for other products deliberately ..., all those graphs on that site could have been photoshopped too..


----------



## mobbaddict

I think most DAC/amp reviews should be taken with a grain of salt anyway. I like the objectivist approach of ASR but the faith they put into measurements is as much debatable as the ridiculous prose used by most audiophile bloggers, and not necessarily something that can be related to real life experience. I'm not even sure I could identify the Fiio in a blind test against an iPhone...

What I love about the Fiio is all the connections available that make my life much more simple.


----------



## llysender

sensenonno said:


> Basically , HE is saying audiosciencereview's measurement is a  joke.. result of 81db snr is wrong and was measured using wrong methods.. , and k5pro is better than NX4 DSD..
> 
> and I agreed with him on this. ASR got paid from Topping, and all Topping products got super good measurement. I think that AMIRM guy gave wrong crap results for other products deliberately ..., all those graphs on that site could have been photoshopped too..


While I dont doubt that the k5 pro is much better than the NX4 having heard both, I wonder if there is a reason why fiio isnt measuring at 2vrms line out as stated in the specsheet.


----------



## Ayax (Mar 17, 2020)

sensenonno said:


> Basically , HE is saying audiosciencereview's measurement is a  joke.. result of 81db snr is wrong and was measured using wrong methods.. , and k5pro is better than NX4 DSD..
> 
> and I agreed with him on this. ASR got paid from Topping, and all Topping products got super good measurement. I think that AMIRM guy gave wrong crap results for other products deliberately ..., all those graphs on that site could have been photoshopped too..


No, they are not saying Amirm measurements are a joke. Just that the procedure doesn't take in account the adjustable volume of LO of K5 Pro. Because of that, the results are worse than expected.
But there is no joke in Amirm's method. He has a standardized way to measure DAC's and AMPs of any shape and form and have results that can be compared directly.
Fiio 98dB measurement cannot be compared to 81dB from Amirm as both don't share the same setup. Neither is better or worse, both check different things. Fiio way seeks best performance of their product, Amirm seeks performance at a standardized procedure that can be used to compare products.

Amirm even confirmed that SINAD goes into +90dB when voltage output is lowered to 1V or so, *so Amirm is not lying, he is confirming Fiio method to pursuit best result possible.*

Regarding Topping, it's nothing but a conspiracy theory. Some Topping products perform excellent like DX3 Pro or DX7 Pro, but others have major flaws like MX3 or NX1s, and others while good, are edged by competitors. It could also be that Topping is tuning their products to excel in Amirm methodology, but it doesn't mean the products are better overall, or that Amirm is getting paid by Topping...

And then, of course, the recommendation and choice of one product over another depends on a lot more factors, like price, features, availability, support, durability, build quality.... Just because DX3 Pro performs better than K5 Pro, doesn't mean it's a better product.

Amirm conclusion about K5 Pro is basically that *K5 Pro is a champion low budget and well built dac/amp solution, providing plenty of headphone power with excellent dynamics and without audible distortion.*

If some nonsense internet drama blurs your view of the whole picture, it's you who has the problem.


----------



## Aibo

I got this one 10 days ago. It was out of stock at most shops but I managed to grab one from AliExpress eventually.

It's great as a DAC/AMP combo and it drives my Hifiman HE4xx and Takstar Pro 82 with ease. Deep bass and plenty of details but in a relaxed fashion. I think that the amp section is a tad better than Schiit Magni 3 (without a +). It could've been a little bit better as a DAC only over RCA out. It would have been nice if there is a fixed line-out, bypassing volume control thus making a signal a bit more direct/pure. It's steel decent as it is just nothing to write home about. But for use with headphones, I can't really think of anything sounding better at this price currently.

The build is fine, it works without a glitch so far, and I like how smooth the volume knob is. To cut the story short, I quite like it. 

For those interested, I made a more in-depth review here, and a video too:


----------



## FiiO

Aibo said:


> I got this one 10 days ago. It was out of stock at most shops but I managed to grab one from AliExpress eventually.
> 
> It's great as a DAC/AMP combo and it drives my Hifiman HE4xx and Takstar Pro 82 with ease. Deep bass and plenty of details but in a relaxed fashion. I think that the amp section is a tad better than Schiit Magni 3 (without a +). It could've been a little bit better as a DAC only over RCA out. It would have been nice if there is a fixed line-out, bypassing volume control thus making a signal a bit more direct/pure. It's steel decent as it is just nothing to write home about. But for use with headphones, I can't really think of anything sounding better at this price currently.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing.

Best regards


----------



## HesamSb

Aibo said:


> I got this one 10 days ago. It was out of stock at most shops but I managed to grab one from AliExpress eventually.
> 
> It's great as a DAC/AMP combo and it drives my Hifiman HE4xx and Takstar Pro 82 with ease. Deep bass and plenty of details but in a relaxed fashion. I think that the amp section is a tad better than Schiit Magni 3 (without a +). It could've been a little bit better as a DAC only over RCA out. It would have been nice if there is a fixed line-out, bypassing volume control thus making a signal a bit more direct/pure. It's steel decent as it is just nothing to write home about. But for use with headphones, I can't really think of anything sounding better at this price currently.
> 
> ...



How about compared to the ifi zen dac ?


----------



## llysender

HesamSb said:


> How about compared to the ifi zen dac ?


IFI zen dac is is typical IFI so warm and compressed. That being said if you arent trying to drive hard to drive headphones and you want a good pre/line out and balanced out then the IFI zen dac is good. the zen dac is also one of the cheaper mqa dacs if that is your thing.

Personally I still prefer the fiio k5 pro as it drives my r70x and he560 much better.


----------



## Aibo

HesamSb said:


> How about compared to the ifi zen dac ?



I like K5 pro as a headphones DAC/AMP combo more. More power, more neutral sounding. I believe Zen has a better line-out if that's more important to you.


----------



## Zachik

Isn't the Zen DAC also smaller, and can be powered by USB (so no wall brick)?
Advantage if you want a more minimalistic setup for the office (once we actually start going there again...)


----------



## Aibo

Not really smaller, just differently shaped and it can be powered through USB only. I think K5 pro is equally office friendly if you have a power socket nearby.


----------



## GeorgeA

I second @Aibo’s opinion on that K5 pro is equally office friendly if you have a power socket nearby. I’m using Fiio K5 Pro in conjunction with a pair of Meze 99 Classics at work and I couldn’t be happier with the way music sounds.


----------



## HesamSb

Aibo said:


> I like K5 pro as a headphones DAC/AMP combo more. More power, more neutral sounding. I believe Zen has a better line-out if that's more important to you.


neutral sounding is not boring for long time ?
in future i will buy *sundara*, the K5 pro or zen dac which these can sho best performance of this headphone (now i have hd599)
can you tell me about noise (uv) of k5 pro ?


----------



## llysender

HesamSb said:


> neutral sounding is not boring for long time ?
> in future i will buy *sundara*, the K5 pro or zen dac which these can sho best performance of this headphone (now i have hd599)
> can you tell me about noise (uv) of k5 pro ?


Well some of us prefer something around neutral for the source and for the headphones to be the main colouration. The K5 pro is very slightly bass leaning anyways but is flat enough.

If you are getting the sundara I would still recomend the K5 pro, if you get the zen dac please do get the power supply. Off the k5 pro the sundara get plenty loud and dynamic which headroom to spare while that is only the case for the zen dac with the not included power supply. Sure the sundara gets loud but it doesnt sound good. Also with the zen dac everything will be coloured with a warm bassy sound but seeing as how you like the colouring already it shouldnt be too much of a issue.

As to noise I cant tell you other then both are quiet when nothing is playing and there is no audable hum when something is playing for both. I'm sure ASR has the numbers if you are interested.


----------



## HesamSb

llysender said:


> Well some of us prefer something around neutral for the source and for the headphones to be the main colouration. The K5 pro is very slightly bass leaning anyways but is flat enough.
> 
> If you are getting the sundara I would still recomend the K5 pro, if you get the zen dac please do get the power supply. Off the k5 pro the sundara get plenty loud and dynamic which headroom to spare while that is only the case for the zen dac with the not included power supply. Sure the sundara gets loud but it doesnt sound good. Also with the zen dac everything will be coloured with a warm bassy sound but seeing as how you like the colouring already it shouldnt be too much of a issue.
> 
> As to noise I cant tell you other then both are quiet when nothing is playing and there is no audable hum when something is playing for both. I'm sure ASR has the numbers if you are interested.


good enough answer! thank you man .


----------



## Dcell7 (Apr 11, 2020)

Finally got my K5 Pro. Months of waiting as there was no stock with the local dealer. Now i have plenty of juice driving my HD58X.


----------



## mobbaddict

Dcell7 said:


> Finally got my K5 Pro. Months of waiting as there was no stock with the local dealer. Now i have plenty of juice driving my HD58X.


Works fine with the Sennheisers line indeed. I'm just wondering how much of an improvement a tube amp set up adds to this.


----------



## FiiO

The K5Pro is now available in our Aliexpress: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000122939110.html

Get one!   

Best regards


----------



## Stove

I have an Audiosente T800 with 9,2 Ohm impedance and 90 dB sensitivity. I'm having a hard time finding a deskamp that gets along with them. Most have hiss and are difficult to regulate in volume. Can the K5 pro be the solution?


----------



## llysender

@Stove Not sure, while I want to say yes because it powers my iems to high impedence headphones nicely I dont have a iem at 9ohm. Then again at a OI of 1.1ohm it should be ok. Powers my HE560 just fine so it will get loud enough at lest. I needed high gain at the 11 o'clock. Personally I would rec the fiio K5 pro more based off its smooth wide detailed sound sig.

On to my shill, whoever said the fiio K5 pro line out is noisy needs to get their ears checked. I finally got rca cables and none of the noisy pre out nonsense is audable even if true.


----------



## FiiO




----------



## llysender

@FiiO  What does current drive do? Is it just marketing or does help the sound in some way.


----------



## FiiO

llysender said:


> @FiiO  What does current drive do? Is it just marketing or does help the sound in some way.



Hi,

Do you mean the 4.47 USB DAC driver? After installing this driver, you could use the K5 Pro in the Windows computer.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

*Grab one from FiiO Aliexpress store:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000122939110.html

























*


----------



## llysender

@FiiO Its part of your advertisement on your main page.


----------



## FiiO

llysender said:


> @FiiO Its part of your advertisement on your main page.


Hi,

The current drive could benifit the sound output. 

Best regards


----------



## Cevisi

Did someone try the dt 1990 whit the k5pro ?

Are the highs smooth or harsh?

How are the dynamics resolution and details ?

Thanks


----------



## FiiO

🥰You may have a try in the local store first.

Best regards


----------



## Cevisi

First impressions the build is very clean and looks good.

Sound is clean and smooth no distortion very controlled.

My Bitrate doesn't change automatically its stuck on 32bit and 41000khz and glows always blue even when i play flacs. I have to change it by my self then it do i miss somthing ? Player or windows options ? I use it whit the same usb driver i loaded for my Q5s. Do i need another version ?


----------



## GeorgeA

You need to download and install FiiO_USB_DAC_Driver-V4.47.0 from 
https://www.fiio.com/k5pro_faq


----------



## Cevisi

GeorgeA said:


> You need to download and install FiiO_USB_DAC_Driver-V4.47.0 from
> https://www.fiio.com/k5pro_faq


Thanks


----------



## FiiO

Cevisi said:


> First impressions the build is very clean and looks good.
> 
> Sound is clean and smooth no distortion very controlled.
> 
> My Bitrate doesn't change automatically its stuck on 32bit and 41000khz and glows always blue even when i play flacs. I have to change it by my self then it do i miss somthing ? Player or windows options ? I use it whit the same usb driver i loaded for my Q5s. Do i need another version ?



Hi,

Which software are you using? Have you swiched the output mode in the software to ASIO instead of DS mode?

Best regards


----------



## Cevisi

FiiO said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which software are you using? Have you swiched the output mode in the software to ASIO instead of DS mode?
> 
> Best regards


It works now thanks i did use tidal and i hab too choose the k5pro as the main device


----------



## Cevisi

What is the best way to connect my q5s as an dac to my k5pro


----------



## FiiO

Cevisi said:


> What is the best way to connect my q5s as an dac to my k5pro


Hi,

The K5Pro does not have digital output port. So the Q5s could not work as a DAC for it.

Best regards


----------



## armdias

I'm very tempted to pull the trigger on the K5Pro.

My problem is that the price is very similar to the Zen DAC and I'm undecided about which one to get.

Also, I will be using it with "difficult" to drive headphones: the AKG K702/K712 (is on my want list) and the AKG K240 MkII (so, I'll be using the unbalanced connection). 

I don't know if someone had/has the Zen DAC to compare, but... Is the Fiio K5Pro a good match for these cans (unbalanced) or the iFi Zen DAC would be a better bet?


----------



## audiodudey

With the AKG headphones you mentioned, the K5Pro would be more suitable due to the much higher power output compared to the iFi Zen.  Into 300 ohms the K5Pro has approx 10 times the power compared to the iFi Zen.  I also prefer the newer AKM4493 dac chip in the K5Pro. Hope this helps.  

I own the K5Pro and am very impressed.  The digital controlled analogue volume control is excellent. No channel balance issues or noise.
I am using it with HQPlayer software to upsample and send it 768k and DSD256 with excellent results.
To Fiio => please enable the AKM4493 DSD bypass mode in a firmware update for dsd256.  This would increase sound quality by bypassing the dsd to pcm internal conversion.


----------



## ahmonge (Jul 29, 2020)

It makes my Denon AH-D7200 cans sing happily. (Source: Fiio X5 II connected thru coax S/PDIF). Astounding combo.


----------



## FiiO

Glad to hear about that.

Best regards


----------



## Dobrescu George

My in-depth written review about the FiiO K5 PRO is live now! 

If you love some high-quality Headphone AMP for a really affordable price, it is quite awesome! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/08/king-of-affodable-power-fiio-k5-pro.html


----------



## kozzie

Dobrescu George said:


> My in-depth written review about the FiiO K5 PRO is live now!
> 
> If you love some high-quality Headphone AMP for a really affordable price, it is quite awesome!
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/08/king-of-affodable-power-fiio-k5-pro.html


So I see you mention listening in High Gain  - other reviewers have also  recommended mid to high gain .  Whats the general consensus  ? anyone else prefer the higher settings ?


----------



## llysender

kozzie said:


> So I see you mention listening in High Gain  - other reviewers have also  recommended mid to high gain .  Whats the general consensus  ? anyone else prefer the higher settings ?



Mid and high gain are bass boosted and more pleasing to the ear i think.


----------



## ahmonge

My experience changing gain settings is no diference soundwise.


----------



## aceedburn

I too don’t hear any sonic difference between the gain levels. All it does is ielevate the noise floor. So only use gain if necessary. That’s the rule of the thumb.


----------



## Dobrescu George

aceedburn said:


> I too don’t hear any sonic difference between the gain levels. All it does is ielevate the noise floor. So only use gain if necessary. That’s the rule of the thumb.



There are devices where I respect that rule of thumb too, not everything sounds better on high gain, but K5 Pro does. The thing here is that I mainly listened to hard to drive cans with it, for IEMs it is not perfect, so I do not use it for IEMs at all. For hard to drive cans, the noise floor does not increase noticeably, but  the driving power does, so it naturally sounds better. I should mention that I take it almost to maximum on HG for a big part of my listening tho, if you listen quieter, and if it can drive what you're powering with it, lower gain modes may be ok, I just happaned to use LCD-2C a lot while testing it, and it really asked for HG to satisfy my listening volumes. 



kozzie said:


> So I see you mention listening in High Gain  - other reviewers have also  recommended mid to high gain .  Whats the general consensus  ? anyone else prefer the higher settings ?



High gain seems to make the dynamics and punch much better, everything is more dynamic and more lively. At least this is what the consensus seems to be about K5 PRO, and what I heard as well. I should state that only high gain had enough power for most of the cans I really tested with them for long periods of time, so that may be a big reason why. 



ahmonge said:


> My experience changing gain settings is no diference soundwise.



If you don't hear a difference, then you should use low gain, it has lower noise floor. It should really depend a lot on what you're using with it, since for easy to drive stuff, it won't require high gain, and the volume control won't be granular enough anyways. 



llysender said:


> Mid and high gain are bass boosted and more pleasing to the ear i think.



I haven't noticed more bass to be honest, but more punch in the bass, I do notice. 

Also, I notice more dynamics in general. 

As I keep saying, it may be because I tend to pair it with hard to drive stuff a LOT becuase it has a somewhat high noise floor with IEMs and really easy to drive stuff.


----------



## ahmonge

Dobrescu George said:


> If you don't hear a difference, then you should use low gain, it has lower noise floor. It should really depend a lot on what you're using with it, since for easy to drive stuff, it won't require high gain, and the volume control won't be granular enough anyways.



I use it with Denon AH-D7200 cans, (25 Ohms, 105 dB/mW). volume between 9 and 12 o'clock, LG. Compared to tthe headphone output of my Fiio X5 II DAP, I found a noticeable increase of dynamics and bass slam, but any change in FR, soundstage or other sound characteristics. I'm very happy with it, so far.


----------



## aceedburn

Dobrescu George said:


> There are devices where I respect that rule of thumb too, not everything sounds better on high gain, but K5 Pro does. The thing here is that I mainly listened to hard to drive cans with it, for IEMs it is not perfect, so I do not use it for IEMs at all. For hard to drive cans, the noise floor does not increase noticeably, but  the driving power does, so it naturally sounds better. I should mention that I take it almost to maximum on HG for a big part of my listening tho, if you listen quieter, and if it can drive what you're powering with it, lower gain modes may be ok, I just happaned to use LCD-2C a lot while testing it, and it really asked for HG to satisfy my listening volumes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes. Higher impedance cans will indeed sound better on high gain. I was just talking generally. Only use high gain is necessary or to add, if you don’t have enough power to drive the less sensitive cans. I sometimes use medium gain on the K5 pro but only for my hifiman. All other cans low gain is sweet enough for me. But anyway it’s a damn good amp/dac. Sings beautifully with my WM1A as source.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Does anyone use with the Sony MDR-Z1R and can please comment on the amp section? I intend to use my WM1A 3.5mm to RCA.


----------



## FiiO

Hinomotocho said:


> Does anyone use with the Sony MDR-Z1R and can please comment on the amp section? I intend to use my WM1A 3.5mm to RCA.


Dear user,

Are there any local store in your city, you could have a try there first: https://www.fiio.com/wheretobuy

And some of our users prefer driving the Z1R using the FiiO M15 player, for your reference.

Best regards


----------



## aceedburn

FiiO said:


> Dear user,
> 
> Are there any local store in your city, you could have a try there first: https://www.fiio.com/wheretobuy
> 
> ...


With all due respect, the Sony WM1A/Z walkmans are far superior than any Fiio DAPs. I have tested and compared them side by side.


----------



## ldo77

Does someone notice a major difference in sound quality between the 3 inputs: USB, coaxial,optical ?


----------



## ahmonge

ldo77 said:


> Does someone notice a major difference in sound quality between the 3 inputs: USB, coaxial,optical ?



Well, I’ve got two units, one USB-connected (PC) and the other coax (portable DAP) and optical (TV). No noticeable differences so far. sharing the same audio tracks.


----------



## FiiO

ldo77 said:


> Does someone notice a major difference in sound quality between the 3 inputs: USB, coaxial,optical ?


Dear friend,

The USB mode could support higher samping rate comparing with other two input mode. But if you are playing the music with samping rate lower than 192KHz, the sound quality difference may not be quite noticeable.

Best regards


----------



## Evshrug

ldo77 said:


> Does someone notice a major difference in sound quality between the 3 inputs: USB, coaxial,optical ?


Are you noticing this? There could be a couple factors at play...


----------



## aceedburn

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The USB mode could support higher samping rate comparing with other two input mode. But if you are playing the music with samping rate lower than 192KHz, the sound quality difference may not be quite noticeable.
> 
> Best regards


Your response speed is always very slow. I notice you always take up to 1 week to reply to comments. Speaks a lot about your priorities.


----------



## ldo77

Evshrug said:


> Are you noticing this? There could be a couple factors at play...


No I just tried the USB as input, but I wonder if ...


----------



## Maverick255

Cześć! 
One week ago i bought Fiio K5 Pro and it's sounds good. 

Is there any chance for update firmware with support MQA?


----------



## FiiO

Maverick255 said:


> Cześć!
> One week ago i bought Fiio K5 Pro and it's sounds good.
> 
> Is there any chance for update firmware with support MQA?


Dear friend,

Sorry, the MQA support could not be added via firmware update for the K5PRO. The developing and certification of MQA could take a long progress as well. 

Best regards


----------



## nuxos

I've just ordered the K5 Pro in the same time as a Philips Fidelio X2HR. Last year I had for a few months a Dragonfly Red, and a few years ago, a Creative ZxR which was quite good actually with op amps changes.  Also had multiple DAP too like Ibasso DX90 and DX80, as well as AK JR. 

To come back with a "true setup" and not simply my Mac sound chip, I wanted a combo DAC/AMP and avoiding to do a stack of two different ones (yes I like simplicity haha). With a budget under 200€, the choice was quickly made with this one! Should receive it end of next week more or less in the same time as the headphone


----------



## ahmonge

Congrats for your purchase! K5 Pro is one of the best DAC/Amps you can buy under 200$


----------



## FiiO Willson

ahmonge said:


> Congrats for your purchase! K5 Pro is one of the best DAC/Amps you can buy under 200$


You are right, at this price, the K5 Pro is almost one of the best!


----------



## nuxos

Thanks guys! I will use it on a Mac, I guess it doesn't require drivers.


----------



## FiiO Willson

nuxos said:


> Thanks guys! I will use it on a Mac, I guess it doesn't require drivers.


Not need.you are right.


----------



## nuxos

Ok perfect. I will be glad to have this little beast on my desk! I

It will actually be my first DAC/AMP designed for desktop. I am not anymore into DAP and internal sound card as I said earlier, I should now stay with a desktop setup.


----------



## nuxos

Received today! I will share my first impressions this weekend after a prolonged listening time


----------



## ahmonge

nuxos said:


> Received today!


Congrats! Hope you enjoy it and share your experience with us.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Congrats!  As far as we know, the K5 Pro doesn't have much competition in this price range.


----------



## llysender

I have a new found respect for the k5 pro. I never used the line out besides for cheap powered speakers because i was told that the line out was noisy. 

Recently i started bringing the k5 pro around for testing as its  light enough to just stuff in the bag. One thing i noticed is that the  line out is actually cleaner and more revealing than alot of portable sources.


----------



## ahmonge

Although RCA output hasn't stellar performance (SINAD 82 dB according to ASR review), it's clean enough to be unnoticeable.


----------



## mobbaddict (Dec 10, 2020)

llysender said:


> I have a new found respect for the k5 pro. I never used the line out besides for cheap powered speakers because i was told that the line out was noisy.
> 
> Recently i started bringing the k5 pro around for testing as its  light enough to just stuff in the bag. One thing i noticed is that the  line out is actually cleaner and more revealing than alot of portable sources.


That's why I like this device, it's a great and cheap tool to test various set-ups. I had fun doing various blind tests on it:

K5 amp versus external headphone amp by connecting the K5 line out to another amp
Dynamic/planar versus electrostatic headphones by connecting the K5 line out to my Stax amp (not a blind test obviously lol)
K5 DAC versus external DAC using the RCA input
Lossless versus lossy files using DSD files through the USB input and OGG files through the optical input
This helped me a lot figuring out the difference between various amps, DACs and formats. And to be honest the difference is a LOT more subtle than what most head-fiers claim.


----------



## nuxos

I am really enjoying the K5 Pro. It feels good to have a great source after almost three years of Spotify/laptop. My previous hifi/gaming setup was the Sennheiser HD650 with a Creative ZxR (w/ modified op amp for better bass), but naturally more focused on video games than music.

Currently using it with the Philips Fidelio X2HR (30 ohms only), low gain is already more than enough. I've tried to "play" between low and mid gain to see any differences. Actually, mid gain was already feeling a bit too loud and forward sound, so I came back to low gain allowing me more accuracy to control the volume. Files come from Qobuz, mainly Hi-Res and CD quality albums. Overall, the K5 Pro is a great improvement and complement to the X2HR, when good quality files are played. Bass are much more controlled and accurate now. Separation and placement of instruments are better too, of course.  

I would definitely recommend this device to any audiophile looking for an AMP/DAC under 200$. I will share more complete thoughts later!


----------



## ldo77

I tried the Kbear Believe with the Fiio K5 Pro and it pairs well, with Smooth but detaillled sound.
I think the K5 pro has enough power for the Believe and I like the AK4493's signature.


----------



## nuxos

A pair of IEM can be so demanding? I mean, the K5 Pro is a beast of power to my eyes haha


----------



## Ayax

nuxos said:


> I am really enjoying the K5 Pro. It feels good to have a great source after almost three years of Spotify/laptop. My previous hifi/gaming setup was the Sennheiser HD650 with a Creative ZxR (w/ modified op amp for better bass), but naturally more focused on video games than music.
> 
> Currently using it with the Philips Fidelio X2HR (30 ohms only), low gain is already more than enough. I've tried to "play" between low and mid gain to see any differences. Actually, mid gain was already feeling a bit too loud and forward sound, so I came back to low gain allowing me more accuracy to control the volume. Files come from Qobuz, mainly Hi-Res and CD quality albums. Overall, the K5 Pro is a great improvement and complement to the X2HR, when good quality files are played. Bass are much more controlled and accurate now. Separation and placement of instruments are better too, of course.
> 
> I would definitely recommend this device to any audiophile looking for an AMP/DAC under 200$. I will share more complete thoughts later!



I'm also rocking the K5 Pro with Fidelio X2 and I'm very satisfied, hard to find a combo for similar price that gives such nice pack of features and audio quality.


----------



## nuxos

Ayax said:


> I'm also rocking the K5 Pro with Fidelio X2 and I'm very satisfied, hard to find a combo for similar price that gives such nice pack of features and audio quality.



Indeed a good bargain!


----------



## AK74

Looks hot


----------



## Nisachar

Hello
I have attached a pair of active speakers ( Edifier 350D ) to my k5 pro Dac+Amp. 
The manual cautions that headphones must be disconnected while the k5 pro is connected via RCA to speakers.
Does that caution still apply even if the speakers are switched off (while still connected via RCA )?

Currently, I switch off the speakers while connecting my headphones to the k5 pro (so that I won't have to keep connecting/disconnecting the RCA cables )


----------



## ahmonge (Dec 21, 2020)

> Does that caution still apply even if the speakers are switched off (while still connected via RCA )?



You can keep the monitors connected as long as they’re switched off and you lidten to headphones. My K5 Pro works great in the same circunstances; it‘s connected to an amp to feed a pair of speakers. I turn off the amp while listening to headphones on the K5 Pro and without unplugging the RCA cable.


----------



## deepwave

Nisachar said:


> Hello
> I have attached a pair of active speakers ( Edifier 350D ) to my k5 pro Dac+Amp.
> The manual cautions that headphones must be disconnected while the k5 pro is connected via RCA to speakers.
> Does that caution still apply even if the speakers are switched off (while still connected via RCA )?
> ...


Hi,
I cannot find, where the manual states, that the headphones must be disconnected. They just say, that you have to be careful with the volume setting, for not frying your headphones.
In my case, I have connected an audioquest nighthawk permanently, and a pair of old Genelec Studio Monitors (1029A).
When I listen through the Genelecs, they are pretty loud at the same volume setting, when the headphones are still pretty quiet.
So no problem at all, I have both connected all the time.


----------



## Nisachar (Dec 21, 2020)

I could be wrong but that was the general suggestion ( to disconnect the headphones if connecting to speakers)
In any case if that’s not a concern then it’s all good.
Hope they fix and automatically disconnect the connection to speakers if a headphone is plugged in the upcoming  k7/k9 pro


----------



## FiiO Willson

Nisachar said:


> Hello
> I have attached a pair of active speakers ( Edifier 350D ) to my k5 pro Dac+Amp.
> The manual cautions that headphones must be disconnected while the k5 pro is connected via RCA to speakers.
> Does that caution still apply even if the speakers are switched off (while still connected via RCA )?
> ...


What that means is that both the RCA and 6.35mm headphone jack will sound at the same time, 
so if you have one of them turned off, you can ignore this prompt
If you have both speakers and headphones on, they will sound at the same time.


----------



## Nisachar

That’s cleared one issue. Thanks

Another one though : I keep the volume dial on the k5 Pro all the way up and use the digital volume control in windows 10 desktop to set the desired volume. That’s an ok practice too, yes ?  (Don’t want to reach all the way over to the device to adjust volume)

last one : when are you releasing the k9 pro ? I want that to drive my hd800s !!


----------



## deepwave

My suggestion here is clearly:
Windows volume always at max, and using the K5 pro volume disk instead.


----------



## deepwave

... volume dial ...😁


----------



## ahmonge (Dec 22, 2020)

I got the best HP sound quality using the ASIO driver (supplied by Fiio) with Foobar 2000 player, bypassing windows 10 digital audio management. Foobar 2000 vol set to max, all volume control with K5 Pro volume knob.

The purpose of this setting is sending a bit perfect digital data right into the DAC part of the K5 Pro.


----------



## FiiO Willson (Dec 22, 2020)

Nisachar said:


> That’s cleared one issue. Thanks
> 
> Another one though : I keep the volume dial on the k5 Pro all the way up and use the digital volume control in windows 10 desktop to set the desired volume. That’s an ok practice too, yes ?  (Don’t want to reach all the way over to the device to adjust volume)
> 
> last one : when are you releasing the k9 pro ? I want that to drive my hd800s !!


Thank you very much for your support!
1,Yes, you can use the digital volume control in windows 10 desktop to set the desired volume.But many people will turn up the volume on the Windows 10 desktop and adjust the volume on the K5 Pro
2,k9 pro will be release in March 2021,A long holiday in the supply chain because of the Chinese New Year.


----------



## nuxos

After a prolonged time, this DAC/AMP is excellent : power, neutrality and accuracy, three gain modes, multiple connections, and a knob volume. For sub 200$, it's the perfect solution for a two in one. I can easily think about another much more demanding headphone as a 300 ohms headphone for instance.


----------



## mobbaddict

Does UAPP work through the K5 pro or are we tied to the Fiio app? I would like to try the app but don't want to spend 7€ to realize then that it's not compatible.


----------



## ilguru85

A fiio k5 pro Is good for my beyerdinamyc t5 3rd? Or Is there Better alternatives? (Not too much expensive)


----------



## Maverick255

mobbaddict said:


> Does UAPP work through the K5 pro or are we tied to the Fiio app? I would like to try the app but don't want to spend 7€ to realize then that it's not compatible.


Yes, this working good.


----------



## mobbaddict

Maverick255 said:


> Yes, this working good.


Thanks !


----------



## ahmonge

ilguru85 said:


> A fiio k5 pro Is good for my beyerdinamyc t5 3rd? Or Is there Better alternatives? (Not too much expensive)



I haven't tried these cans on my K5 Pro, but taking into account their low impedance (32 Ohms) and their high sensitivity (100 dB/mW), K5 Pro shoud be able to handle them effortlessly, like it does with similar cans specifications wise (like Denon D7200 and Hifiman Ananda)


----------



## ilguru85

ahmonge said:


> I haven't tried these cans on my K5 Pro, but taking into account their low impedance (32 Ohms) and their high sensitivity (100 dB/mW), K5 Pro shoud be able to handle them effortlessly, like it does with similar cans specifications wise (like Denon D7200 and Hifiman Ananda)


Thank u


----------



## iliketohideincloset

nuxos said:


> After a prolonged time, this DAC/AMP is excellent : power, neutrality and accuracy, three gain modes, multiple connections, and a knob volume. For sub 200$, it's the perfect solution for a two in one. I can easily think about another much more demanding headphone as a 300 ohms headphone for instance.



Can't agree more. It really packs a punch. With my HD660S I can't go further then 12 o'clock on the lowest gain setting. The digital volume knob works a treat and the bit rate indicator is really neat. I use mine for headphones only via USB on Mac OS running Audirvana and the sound quality is just amazing considering the asking price.


----------



## nuxos

With the Fidelio X2 (only 32 ohms) I am always between 9 and 11 o'clock, low gain of course. I took this headphone because of the low price (95€ only on Amazon) and also wanted to try it since a long time, so far it's a good combo with the K5 Pro and for an affordable price.

But because I made an "audiophile break" during more or less four years, I am already thinking about buying a higher headphone with great mids in the following months : coming back to the Sennheiser HD650 which I loved (sold in 2017 because I really needed a closed back headphone at the time), or getting the Focal Elear (saw a few one between 300 and 400€ on second hand), or maybe another choice. For sub 400€, what would be your pick guys?


----------



## mobbaddict

nuxos said:


> With the Fidelio X2 (only 32 ohms) I am always between 9 and 11 o'clock, low gain of course. I took this headphone because of the low price (95€ only on Amazon) and also wanted to try it since a long time, so far it's a good combo with the K5 Pro and for an affordable price.
> 
> But because I made an "audiophile break" during more or less four years, I am already thinking about buying a higher headphone with great mids in the following months : coming back to the Sennheiser HD650 which I loved (sold in 2017 because I really needed a closed back headphone at the time), or getting the Focal Elear (saw a few one between 300 and 400€ on second hand), or maybe another choice. For sub 400€, what would be your pick guys?


The HD650 is a great choice for good midrange of course but you could also try an entry-level or mid-fi planar headphone for a different taste and a meatier sound. The K5 pro works well with planars and there are a few interesting options at this price point (Verum1, Avantone Planar, Sundara...). Ideally my advice would be to find out which kind of sound you like best before upgrading to a better headphone.


----------



## nuxos

I already had the HD650 before, it was really my type of sound, except the soundstage 

Interesting to know about planar! I had a Oppo PM-3 before, it was amazing on a technical point of view. I've checked the references : the two first seems very heavy and I already find the X2 quite heavy, so 100g more would be a lot in my opinion but maybe I am wrong. I've already heard about the Sundara before, but didn't dig enough yet and seems OK with the weight


----------



## mobbaddict

nuxos said:


> I already had the HD650 before, it was really my type of sound, except the soundstage
> 
> Interesting to know about planar! I had a Oppo PM-3 before, it was amazing on a technical point of view. I've checked the references : the two first seems very heavy and I already find the X2 quite heavy, so 100g more would be a lot in my opinion but maybe I am wrong. I've already heard about the Sundara before, but didn't dig enough yet and seems OK with the weight


Yes, the Hifimans should be light enough. I haven't heard the new ones but you'll find plenty of feedback here.


----------



## nuxos

I will look into, thanks!


----------



## ilguru85

Sorry if i asked too much, but i d like to spend my Money as Better as possibile. This Is good enough for my t5 3rd or Is It a Better choice?


----------



## nuxos

ilguru85 said:


> Sorry if i asked too much, but i d like to spend my Money as Better as possibile. This Is good enough for my t5 3rd or Is It a Better choice?



Yes of course, great amount of power and your headphone is 32 ohms so really easy to drive for the K5Pro, like my Fidelio X2HR by the way (also 32 ohms). DAC section convincing too


----------



## ilguru85

nuxos said:


> Yes of course, great amount of power and your headphone is 32 ohms so really easy to drive for the K5Pro, like my Fidelio X2HR by the way (also 32 ohms). DAC section convincing too


Thank u very much, i lo buy It


----------



## iliketohideincloset (Dec 28, 2020)

ilguru85 said:


> Sorry if i asked too much, but i d like to spend my Money as Better as possibile. This Is good enough for my t5 3rd or Is It a Better choice?



It has enough power for your T5's but if it is a good match to pair a 1000,- headphone with a 150,- amp/dac... I don't know.


----------



## ilguru85

iliketohideincloset said:


> It has enough power for your T5's but if it is a good match to pair a 1000,- headphone with a 150,- amp/dac... I don't know.


Can u tell me the cable to connect from PC to It and to connect to my 3.5 headset jack?


----------



## iliketohideincloset

ilguru85 said:


> Can u tell me the cable to connect from PC to It and to connect to my 3.5 headset jack?



USB A to USB B. The K5 Pro comes with one.


----------



## ilguru85

I see 2 RCA input and 2 RCA output....


----------



## iliketohideincloset

ilguru85 said:


> I see 2 RCA input and 2 RCA output....



Did you read the manual? If not, please do.


----------



## ilguru85

No, i haven t buy yet, but i see how to connect from the image. Thank u again


----------



## nuxos (Dec 28, 2020)

From  PC to K5 it's simply USB connection, and you will receive a 3.5 > 6.5mm adapter in the package (I am using it right now with my Fidelio X2)

Oups didn't read the message above because of the refreshment of the page


----------



## Maverick255

I'm using Dt990 Edition 250ohm at volume about 9:00 to 10:00 at medium gain. Is this not too loud for my ears?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Hello Everyone.
What are the 2 most important features you would need if the K5 Pro were to be upgraded?


----------



## iliketohideincloset (Dec 29, 2020)

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello Everyone.
> What are the 2 most important features you would need if the K5 Pro were to be upgraded?


A 4.4mm Pentaconn connector instead of the 6.3mm single ended, a 3.5mm single ended connector and a "true" line out.

The two most important for me would be the 4.4mm Pentaconn connector and the "true" line out.


----------



## ahmonge

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello Everyone.
> What are the 2 most important features you would need if the K5 Pro were to be upgraded?



1/ Source selection switch that includes an optical only and coax only options.
2/ Switch to select HP, fixed RCA or variable RCA outputs


----------



## megapowa

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello Everyone.
> What are the 2 most important features you would need if the K5 Pro were to be upgraded?



First: Bluetooth input. Fiio k5 pro is already a very capable product. Metal house, various wired input ports, line out, can drive anything. In my opinion the only and most important upgrade would be bluetooth receiver built in.

Second: Swap the stock USB A to USB B cable to an USB C to USB B cable and supply an USB A to USB C adapter. 

With this two upgrades the Fiio k5 pro would be compatible with every phone wireless via bluetooth out of box and with every android phone wired out of box. 

I would also look into making it compatible with ps5. Since there aren't many product compatible with ps5 yet.


----------



## iliketohideincloset

megapowa said:


> First: Bluetooth input. Fiio k5 pro is already a very capable product. Metal house, various wired input ports, line out, can drive anything. In my opinion the only and most important upgrade would be bluetooth receiver built in.



I wouldn't buy it if it had bluetooth to be honest. But that's just me.


----------



## mobbaddict (Dec 29, 2020)

megapowa said:


> First: Bluetooth input. Fiio k5 pro is already a very capable product. Metal house, various wired input ports, line out, can drive anything. In my opinion the only and most important upgrade would be bluetooth receiver built in.
> 
> Second: Swap the stock USB A to USB B cable to an USB C to USB B cable and supply an USB A to USB C adapter.
> 
> ...



I second that. Google cast / Airplay compatibility would be even better than bluetooth IMO for an all-in-one solution with no compression.


----------



## FiiO Willson

megapowa said:


> First: Bluetooth input. Fiio k5 pro is already a very capable product. Metal house, various wired input ports, line out, can drive anything. In my opinion the only and most important upgrade would be bluetooth receiver built in.
> 
> Second: Swap the stock USB A to USB B cable to an USB C to USB B cable and supply an USB A to USB C adapter.
> 
> ...


Hello,
What kind of usage scenario do you want to use the Bluetooth input function for?


----------



## ilguru85

can anyone explain me the me\aning of gain and how to set it and how to set input


----------



## iliketohideincloset

ilguru85 said:


> can anyone explain me the me\aning of gain and how to set it and how to set input


----------



## megapowa

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello,
> What kind of usage scenario do you want to use the Bluetooth input function for?


I have active speakers with line in only. Phone without jack. So k5 Pro receive from phone via USB and send to speaker. Phone needs to be next to the k5 Pro. With Bluetooth I would be able to use it from the bed for example. 

K5 Pro is mainly a headphone amplifier but because it has a line out it can also be a bridge between various devices and Im constantly moving the device around the house because of this.

Also its simply convenience. I often put the k5 Pro to the table next to my bed. Now I need a wire from my phone to the k5 and a wire back to my headphone. Usually in browsing reddit or just chat with someone while I'm listening music. 

I could buy a bta30 or a btr3k but I won't do it just for the Bluetooth. I Already have a good dac and amp combined in the k5 Pro. I don't need the btr3k portability and bta30 has more features I need and it's another device plus it doesn't have an amp as far as I know.


----------



## ahmonge (Dec 30, 2020)

ilguru85 said:


> can anyone explain me the me\aning of gain and how to set it and how to set input


Look at gain settings as a way to tune the amp power. Like if you had three different amps, each one with different power. It’s useful for matching the amp power to the power your headphones need.
I set the gain this way: starting with the lowest gain, I check if I‘ve got enough volume pot leeway to control the music volume confortably. If the sound is not loud enough, I switch to the next gain setting and so on. My target is getting the max volume at 12 or 1 o’clock on the volume pot.


----------



## FiiO Willson

megapowa said:


> I have active speakers with line in only. Phone without jack. So k5 Pro receive from phone via USB and send to speaker. Phone needs to be next to the k5 Pro. With Bluetooth I would be able to use it from the bed for example.
> 
> K5 Pro is mainly a headphone amplifier but because it has a line out it can also be a bridge between various devices and Im constantly moving the device around the house because of this.
> 
> ...



OK, I understand, thank you very much


----------



## nuxos

I have a question regarding a potential setup configuration. Someone I know is looking for a DAC to pair with a Yamaha A-S501 and Focal Arias 906. He was planning to get a Dragonfly Red but I was indicating him to look after the K5 Pro instead. Would it be compatible with this amp and speakers? Thanks!


----------



## ahmonge

nuxos said:


> I have a question regarding a potential setup configuration. Someone I know is looking for a DAC to pair with a Yamaha A-S501 and Focal Arias 906. He was planning to get a Dragonfly Red but I was indicating him to look after the K5 Pro instead. Would it be compatible with this amp and speakers? Thanks!


As long as the amp has RCA inputs, it is.


----------



## nuxos

Thanks for the response. And how to connect the Fiio and the amp together?


----------



## ahmonge

nuxos said:


> Thanks for the response. And how to connect the Fiio and the amp together?



with a stereo RCA-RCA cable, like this:
https://www.amazon.es/AmazonBasics-Cable-audio-machos-metros/dp/B01D5H8P0G

One end conected to the line out terminals of the K5 Pro and the other to one of the amplifier line inputs.


----------



## nuxos

I will transmit the explanation


----------



## Brava210

Seems to be sold out in most places?


----------



## nuxos

Still available on Amazon.de

But maybe not for long. I remember that a major factory has recently burned :/

the only one where AKM chips were produced actually ...if I am correct


----------



## Brava210

Doesnt ship to UK unfortunately


----------



## nuxos

Bad luck :/
Got mine in december for 160€


----------



## mdyoung216

I received my K5Pro yesterday and to see how headphones sound and make sure the input works I hooked up my Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10 earbuds.  The input works and they sound pretty good.  Kind of hard to remember how they sounded with the E17 I replaced since as I don't listen to music that often anymore. My Altec speakers have a remote so it was easy to turn them all the way down, since when you turn up the volume for the earbuds the speakers go up too.   How do most people work the volume?  I have the computer and K5 both turned up half way.


----------



## ahmonge

mdyoung216 said:


> How do most people work the volume? I have the computer and K5 both turned up half way



I bypass digital processing on my computer using the Fiio ASIO driver for sending digital audio to the K5 Pro thru USB, so the Windows volume has no effect. The K5 volume pot set to 12 o'clock and control the volume on the amplifier.


----------



## mdyoung216

I


ahmonge said:


> I bypass digital processing on my computer using the Fiio ASIO driver for sending digital audio to the K5 Pro thru USB, so the Windows volume has no effect. The K5 volume pot set to 12 o'clock and control the volume on the amplifier.


Thanks for the info.  I'm not using a separate amp with my computer and K5.   Someone suggested turning the computer volume all the way up, and control the volume with the K5.  Does that sound like the right thing to do with the setup I have?


----------



## Heldaeus

mdyoung216 said:


> I
> 
> Thanks for the info.  I'm not using a separate amp with my computer and K5.   Someone suggested turning the computer volume all the way up, and control the volume with the K5.  Does that sound like the right thing to do with the setup I have?


The K5 Pro is a DAC/AMP which means it has, well, both a DAC and an AMP to process your audio. The purpose of this is to bypass the processing done by your source, i.e. your computer. Turn the volume on your computer to its maximum and leave it that way. Control the volume of your audio with the K5 Pros dial. Are you using Windows 10?


----------



## mdyoung216

Heldaeus said:


> The K5 Pro is a DAC/AMP which means it has, well, both a DAC and an AMP to process your audio. The purpose of this is to bypass the processing done by your source, i.e. your computer. Turn the volume on your computer to its maximum and leave it that way. Control the volume of your audio with the K5 Pros dial. Are you using Windows 10?


 OK I'll crank up the computer volume and just use the K5.  Thanks


----------



## ahmonge

mdyoung216 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm not using a separate amp with my computer and K5. Someone suggested turning the computer volume all the way up, and control the volume with the K5. Does that sound like the right thing to do with the setup I have?



That’s right, as you want to use the K5 as a preamp so the volume is controled by it. But, better than letting the computer volume to max, bypassing any operating system sound processing is the way to get the best possible sound. At least with Windows 10, I got a noticeable sound quality by doing it.


----------



## Heldaeus

ahmonge said:


> But, better than letting the computer volume to max, bypassing any operating system sound processing is the way to get the best possible sound.


Even with the ASIO driver installed you still have to max out the sound device levels and I think that’s what they were referencing.


----------



## ahmonge

Heldaeus said:


> Even with the ASIO driver installed you still have to max out the sound device levels and I think that’s what they were referencing.



You’re right, even when using Foobar2000 with ASIO thru USB I have to max out the Foobar volume control. I was referring to the Windows master volume control, which is bypassed by this configuration and has no effect on the bitstream sent to the K5 Pro.


----------



## nuxos

If you want to have greater control over the volume knob on the K5 Pro, you could try to modify the gain by putting a negative one. I did this for my X2HR because it's low impedance and I have much more precision this way. It works on Audirvana, don't know for other softwares


----------



## Maverick255

nuxos said:


> If you want to have greater control over the volume knob on the K5 Pro, you could try to modify the gain by putting a negative one. I did this for my X2HR because it's low impedance and I have much more precision this way. It works on Audirvana, don't know for other softwares


Where i can find that function?


----------



## nuxos

It depends the application. Some have it like Audirvana, some don't. Maybe in the Windows settings or with a third application that could override


----------



## Brava210

I've found 1 unit available on Amazon UK.....


----------



## Maverick255

nuxos said:


> It depends the application. Some have it like Audirvana, some don't. Maybe in the Windows settings or with a third application that could override


 I have Audirvana


----------



## nuxos

With the feature _Audio units, _I use Apple AUNBandEQ and there I can ajust the global gain. There is probably a similar option with the Windows version but can't say more unfortunately.


----------



## Heldaeus

Are there any known mods for the K5 Pro that improve its sound quality at all? It’s already a pretty solid device but I ask this just out of curiosity.


----------



## ahmonge

nuxos said:


> If you want to have greater control over the volume knob on the K5 Pro, you could try to modify the gain by putting a negative one. I did this for my X2HR because it's low impedance and I have much more precision this way. It works on Audirvana, don't know for other softwares


Isn’t it enough with the K5 Pro‘s three gain settings?


----------



## nuxos

ahmonge said:


> Isn’t it enough with the K5 Pro‘s three gain settings?



My X2HR is only 32 ohms so the margin to control the volume is quite narrow by default even in low gain because of the power the K5 Pro provides! 

It's not an issue _per se_, just a matter of control and adjustment you can tweak with some softwares 

Most of the time I adjust between 10 and 11 o'clock, maybe until 12 but not very often


----------



## FiiO Willson

Hello Everyone
I've posted a link to the new K9Pro here, if you're interested you can comment there:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...tical-coaxial-interface.952664/#post-16116263


----------



## Brava210

Managed to get hold of this Amp, Is it right for the dial light to change to Yellow when playing MQA from Tidal?


----------



## Heldaeus

Brava210 said:


> Managed to get hold of this Amp, Is it right for the dial light to change to Yellow when playing MQA from Tidal?


Yes, correct me if I’m wrong but Tidal is decoding MQA and basically sending 24/192 PCM to the K5 Pro which is why that yellow light appears.


----------



## Maverick255

[QUOTE = "Heldaeus, post: 16118730, członek: 527791"]
Tak, popraw mnie, jeśli się mylę, ale Tidal dekoduje MQA i zasadniczo wysyła 24/192 PCM do K5 Pro, dlatego pojawia się żółte światło.
[/ZACYTOWAĆ]
96khz


----------



## Brava210

Maverick255 said:


> [QUOTE = "Heldaeus, post: 16118730, członek: 527791"]
> Tak, popraw mnie, jeśli się mylę, ale Tidal dekoduje MQA i zasadniczo wysyła 24/192 PCM do K5 Pro, dlatego pojawia się żółte światło.
> [/ZACYTOWAĆ]
> 96khz


?


----------



## Brava210

It's sounding good so far...


----------



## FiiO

Brava210 said:


> It's sounding good so far...


Glad to hear about that.

Best regards


----------



## Brava210

Be wary of Buying from a certain seller on Amazon UK.  Due to tracking info saying my first order was stuck , I reordered.
Both "new" units arrived the same day.
One boxed as it should be.
The other thrown in a plastic bag,obviously used and scratched. 
This was marked as a new item with the same price as a new item.

Very iffy.


----------



## BattuUBelin

Hi, I'm new, but I've been reading you from many years...
Today I've buy the Fiio K5 Pro mostly out of curiosity... it's still new and I think it needs more time to express itself at its best.
I think it sounds good, not great, but it's a nice dac/amp, I have also an old Zero Dac '09 which cost the same price as the K5 Pro 10 years ago but sounds even better.
I use it with my longtime companions Sennheiser HD800 and I've found the best setup with the gain at Low position, it's sound with less grain and have more soundstage but with a little less dynamics, in medium and high gain there is a loss in detail, have you noticed this?
Sorry for my poor english


----------



## Brava210

I find the mid gain setting the best for my Headphones, except the DT770's which need high gain.


----------



## ahmonge

I don't find sound differences changing gain settings, but it doesn`t imply that they don't exist.


----------



## FiiO Willson

BattuUBelin said:


> Hi, I'm new, but I've been reading you from many years...
> Today I've buy the Fiio K5 Pro mostly out of curiosity... it's still new and I think it needs more time to express itself at its best.
> I think it sounds good, not great, but it's a nice dac/amp, I have also an old Zero Dac '09 which cost the same price as the K5 Pro 10 years ago but sounds even better.
> I use it with my longtime companions Sennheiser HD800 and I've found the best setup with the gain at Low position, it's sound with less grain and have more soundstage but with a little less dynamics, in medium and high gain there is a loss in detail, have you noticed this?
> Sorry for my poor english



Your comment is more than fair, and I believe most people share your assessment

My English is not good either, I have to use translation software most of the time, but it doesn't affect our communication.


----------



## BattuUBelin

FiiO Willson said:


> Your comment is more than fair, and I believe most people share your assessment
> 
> My English is not good either, I have to use translation software most of the time, but it doesn't affect our communication.




After a day of burn-in now it sound like the my old Zero Dac with opa627, but the K5 Pro it's a lot nicer

Geralt approves


----------



## kgs51 (Jan 23, 2021)

How is it best to hook up the K5Pro to my external computer speakers. Should I just use 3.5mm cable to male splitter RCA and then hook up USB cable from computer to K5Pro.
I don't think hooking up the external speakers with usb jack to computer with USB jack. Somehow it would have to go through the K5 Pro unit. I want to use the K5Pro mainly as a DAC. How would this compare to iFi HIP DaC in regards to sound quality. I like the Hip Dac because of the MQA support. Which of these would be better for me do you think.


----------



## ahmonge

kgs51 said:


> How is it best to hook up the K5Pro to my external computer speakers. Should I just use 3.5mm cable to male splitter RCA and then hook up USB cable from computer to K5Pr



Yes, this is the best way to go: USB from computer to K5 Pro, and K5 Pro RCA outputs to the speakers amplifier which is included inside one of the speakers, if they are active, or it is in a separate unit. This route bypass the DAC and preamp of your sound card and lets the K5 Pro do the job instead.


----------



## kgs51

Thanks for the info


----------



## BattuUBelin

One question, the analogue output, how come it works according to the volume of the headphone amp and isn't it fixed? Is there any way to make it fixed?


----------



## ahmonge

BattuUBelin said:


> One question, the analogue output, how come it works according to the volume of the headphone amp and isn't it fixed? Is there any way to make it fixed?


it’s controled by the K5 volume, as in a preamp. No way to make it fixed.


----------



## FiiO

BattuUBelin said:


> One question, the analogue output, how come it works according to the volume of the headphone amp and isn't it fixed? Is there any way to make it fixed?


Dear friend,

The headphones out and line out can work at the same time, and the amplitude can be adjusted. However, the line out output is up to 2Vrms. It is possible to connect an integrated amplifier or an active speaker, but it is not enough to use with the pure power stage amplifier as the preamp. 

Best regards


----------



## Stove (Jan 30, 2021)

I only use IEM and was worried about the hiss with the K5 PRO but with the help of Brava210 who tries his IEM and told me that all was fine I buyed mine.

On wednesday 27/1 arrived my Fioo K5 pro. I´m very happy with it. I´ve tried: KZ ZS 10 PRO, NICEHCK M6, AUDIOSENSE T800 and TRI-I3 and all sound nice with a great improvement with some of them.

Yesterday I started to play with it and i find an strange behaviour. If I use the usb input all is fine, but if I use he SPDIF IN (or no input connected) I can hear huge hiss with the TRI-I3, if I touch the metal box of the K5 the hiss dissapear but if I left to touch it then again huge hiss. No matter if he Fioo is ON or OFF I can hear the hiss until I keep touched it or conected to and usb source. I´ve tried several plugs of my house and 3 protected strips.

Any help? Is this behaviour usual or got a faulty unit?


----------



## c0dr0e

I have used this amp for 7 months. Everything is fine. Just few days ago the unit start to turn on and off and disconnect from the PC in usb DAC amp mode. Even though the unit light up while turned on, it seems to fail to to establish connection to the PC via usb. Seems the USB dac circuit has fried. Guys wanting to buy this DAC amp should be aware from this issue.


----------



## Brava210

c0dr0e said:


> I have used this amp for 7 months. Everything is fine. Just few days ago the unit start to turn on and off and disconnect from the PC in usb DAC amp mode. Even though the unit light up while turned on, it seems to fail to to establish connection to the PC via usb. Seems the USB dac circuit has fried. Guys wanting to buy this DAC amp should be aware from this issue.


are you sure it's not the rubbish cable that comes with the Amp?
I bought a much better one from Amazon


----------



## FiiO

c0dr0e said:


> I have used this amp for 7 months. Everything is fine. Just few days ago the unit start to turn on and off and disconnect from the PC in usb DAC amp mode. Even though the unit light up while turned on, it seems to fail to to establish connection to the PC via usb. Seems the USB dac circuit has fried. Guys wanting to buy this DAC amp should be aware from this issue.


Dear friend,

Sorry to hear about that. Does the other input mode work fine instead? If yes, can you find another usb adapter to check whether the issue remains?

Best regards


----------



## c0dr0e

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Sorry to hear about that. Does the other input mode work fine instead? If yes, can you find another usb adapter to check whether the issue remains?
> 
> Best regards


RCA mode works, just the USB mode doesn’t work
Having changed USB ports and cables already but no luck so far


----------



## FiiO

c0dr0e said:


> RCA mode works, just the USB mode doesn’t work
> Having changed USB ports and cables already but no luck so far


Dear friend,

Does the indicator show red all the time when using USB mode? It seems to be a hardware issue with your K5pro. You could try to contact the seller to see whether he could help first. If not, please contact us again via support@fiio.com

Best regards


----------



## saalor

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello Everyone.
> What are the 2 most important features you would need if the K5 Pro were to be upgraded?


The most important improvement would be that it could play 24bit/96khz files in through the optical input from my Chromecast Audio, which it does not despite the specifications.


----------



## saalor

I have a big problem with my K5 Pro.  

It will not play hi res 24bit/96khz PCM files fed to it through the optical input from my Chromecast Audio.  The K5's light glows green but no audio is produced.  My dealer replaced the unit but it still has this issue.  This is a big disappointment for me because most of my files are 24/96 and I want to use the K5 Pro with the CCA.


----------



## ahmonge

saalor said:


> I have a big problem with my K5 Pro.
> 
> It will not play hi res 24bit/96khz PCM files fed to it through the optical input from my Chromecast Audio.  The K5's light glows green but no audio is produced.  My dealer replaced the unit but it still has this issue.  This is a big disappointment for me because most of my files are 24/96 and I want to use the K5 Pro with the CCA.



Could you try it with another DAC? Just to be sure the problem lies in the K5 Pro


----------



## saalor

ahmonge said:


> Could you try it with another DAC? Just to be sure the problem lies in the K5 Pro


Yes I did try the same files, optical cable and CCA into my main system DAC (Maverick Tubedac Plus) and it played no problem.


----------



## FiiO Willson

saalor said:


> Yes I did try the same files, optical cable and CCA into my main system DAC (Maverick Tubedac Plus) and it played no problem.


Hello ，Sorry to touble you
Under normal circumstances, the K5 Pro's optical input is capable of supporting up to 96k 24bit.
Wouldn't it be better to replace the second end of the fiber optic cable?


----------



## saalor

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello ，Sorry to touble you
> Under normal circumstances, the K5 Pro's optical input is capable of supporting up to 96k 24bit.
> Wouldn't it be better to replace the second end of the fiber optic cable?


Yes, I could purchase a different streamer such as Raspberry Pi, or buy a different DAC and just use the K5 Pro as a headphone amp.  I hoped to avoid spending more on this solution though, given I have two extra ChromeCast audios to use.  I guess there is no solution that doesn't involve more $$$


----------



## schmalgausen

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello Everyone.
> What are the 2 most important features you would need if the K5 Pro were to be upgraded?


1. Real non-volume Line-Out RCA output 
2. Linear power adapter


----------



## nuxos

I now use my K5 Pro with the PS4 Pro using optical connection for gaming and Netflix. Work like a charm! Easier for me too to adjust the volume with the big knob. Too bad the  PS5 doesn't have optical and don't think the K5 Pro would work in USB mode


----------



## FiiO Willson

nuxos said:


> I now use my K5 Pro with the PS4 Pro using optical connection for gaming and Netflix. Work like a charm! Easier for me too to adjust the volume with the big knob. Too bad the  PS5 doesn't have optical and don't think the K5 Pro would work in USB mode


----------



## FiiO

*Introduction to FiiO's Product Line and Update Plan in 2021

Chapter 9 The Surprising K5 Pro, Keep Striving with New Chip*

In the previous post, I said that the reason for the research and development of K9 series is owing to the hot sales of K5Pro. In fact, the popularity of K5 Pro can be traced back to E9, E09K and K5. These three models were both worked as a docking headphone amplifier at that time, with only the headphone amplification function. Using with FiiO’s portable decoding amp/player plugged into the dock, the two devices were soon combined into a desktop DAC headphone amplifier.

Therefore, these docking headphone amplifiers before K5 Pro can be seen as an accessory of our portable products, with limited functions and applicability of course. Later, Since many of our products has canceled the docking design, the K5 thus has no market naturally. We feel it would be a pity to discontinue a product whose design, appearance, and sound quality have been recognized by many users.

In light of this, we added decoding function and upgraded it to the K5 Pro. It soon achieved huge success the moment it hit the market. Each batch of K5 Pro was ordered by the distributors before it was produced. If we think it over, it is not surprising to find that K5 Pro is widely praised by users. With its simple functions, precise positioning, exquisite workmanship, beautiful sound, small size and strong driven capacity, you can hardly find any competitors on the market within the price of 1,000 yuan.

Appropriate Usage Scenarios
The K5 Pro is commonly used in desktop scenarios- put it on the desk and connect it with a computer/laptop. Especially suitable for users who have higher requirements for sound quality and need to drive over-ear headphones.

Due to the discontinuation of DAC chip, the K5 Pro has been out of stock for some time. As a result, we have to replace the DAC with 9038Q2M from ESS Technology. Hopefully, the new version of K5 Pro will catch up with the peak season at the end of this year and satisfy everyone's needs. We believe that the K5Pro will become an unfailing model with a long lifespan cycle in the FiiO family, just like the E10K. Maybe it is not so shining nor trendy, but it meets the most basic needs of users with its simple function, solid performance and affordable price. In one word, it is a classic!


----------



## Anwulf

A pity this wasn't about three months ago because the digital circuits in my K5 Pro stopped working and I've gone off in a different direction. I like the K5 Pro, but too late now.

Also a pity that the addition of a 4.4mm balanced socket is not in the offing as well.


----------



## ahmonge

As a good DAC paired with a single-ended, 1W for low impedance cans and executed with a no-nonsense UI (love the on/off switch at the lowest position of the volume pot, a safety feature against dangerous volume level when switching on the unit). I understand why K5 Pro is so popular. Keep it alive!


----------



## aceedburn

FiiO said:


> *Introduction to FiiO's Product Line and Update Plan in 2021
> 
> Chapter 9 The Surprising K5 Pro, Keep Striving with New Chip*
> 
> ...


I wonder how the new dac chip will change the sound? I love my k5 pro.


----------



## SenorChang8

nuxos said:


> I now use my K5 Pro with the PS4 Pro using optical connection for gaming and Netflix. Work like a charm! Easier for me too to adjust the volume with the big knob. Too bad the  PS5 doesn't have optical and don't think the K5 Pro would work in USB mode



I use the K5 Pro with my PS5. It’s a great match with FD5 and Ghosts of Tsushima! I bought this USB to Coaxial Converter to bridge the PS5 to the K5 Pro.


----------



## omegaorgun (Sep 15, 2021)

K5 pro is a very good product. Make it balanced, add 4.4 for about $200, call it K6 pro, and you'd have a real winner.


----------



## FiiO Willson

omegaorgun said:


> K5 pro is a very good product. Make it balanced, add 4.4 for about $200, call it K6 pro, and you'd have a real winner.


We will call it K5 Pro Bal or K7, which is expected to be made next year because we don't have the resources to do it now!


----------



## omegaorgun (Sep 16, 2021)

FiiO Willson said:


> We will call it K5 Pro Bal or K7, which is expected to be made next year because we don't have the resources to do it now!


I think the IEM market has blown up substantially, but besides the zen dac there aren't many mid-low range balanced offerings and 4.4 is gaining popularity.

Things like the xd-05 have really high gain. The potentiometer and gain is much better on the K5 pro for IEMs.
I put it up against more expensive amps and DACs and it does a really good job.

Edit: There are many mobile IEM users and DACs etc., but what I'm trying to say is sometimes I feel that the desktop IEM user gets overlooked.


----------



## FiiO Willson

omegaorgun said:


> I think the IEM market has blown up substantially, but besides the zen dac there aren't many mid-low range balanced offerings and 4.4 is gaining popularity.
> 
> Things like the xd-05 have really high gain. The potentiometer and gain is much better on the K5 pro for IEMs.
> I put it up against more expensive amps and DACs and it does a really good job.
> ...


Yes,Your are right!
 so we have recently started to develop Desktop IEM DAC&AMP, the recent K9 Pro is very good, and we will consider other products later


----------



## FiiO

A Questionnaire About Linear Power Supply

Distinguished FiiO users,
Since the M17 and K9 Pro have entered the market, we have constantly received feedback from our users, suggesting that we produce linear power supply ourselves. To better know your needs, we made a questionnaire and would like to invite you to fill it in. Thank you so much for your support.   

*Link:
https://forms.gle/BWzZpe1WZzt5bhkG8*


----------



## FiiO

If you would like to try the K5Pro ESS version first, you could get one from our Aliexpress store now: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000122939110.html

And we are arranging the shipment to our oversea sellers now.

Best regards


----------



## silver99

FiiO said:


> If you would like to try the K5Pro ESS version first, you could get one from our Aliexpress store now: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000122939110.html
> 
> And we are arranging the shipment to our oversea sellers now.
> 
> Best regards


When will k5 pro ess be available in Amazon?


----------



## FiiO

Another improvement! Desktop DAC and Amplifier K5 Pro ESS Is Officially Released!​





Since the birth of the K5 Pro, a desktop DAC and headphone amplifier, there are more convenient and cost-effective decoding devices for junior HiFi users. It is not only an excellent assistant for desktop HiFi external sound cards, but also helps to achieve an easier listening experience with HiFi over-ear headphones.

This time, this lively product has been upgraded due to chip shortage. From early December, the K5 Pro ESS edition entered the market. The main difference between the previous K5 Pro and the K5 Pro ESS is that the new one employs the flagship portable ESS DAC, the ES9038Q2M with more outstanding performance and richer audio details. Compared to the last gen, the distortion has reduced by 50%, the crosstalk for LO has increased by 6dB with greater channel separation, and the dynamic range has increased by 3dB.





In terms of performance, the K5 Pro ESS is superior when being connected to multiple devices- supporting coaxial/optical/RCA line inputs, 6.35mm/RCA line outputs, up to 768k sampling rate and native DSD512. In addition, low, medium, and high gain levels are available, allowing us to use the K5 Pro ESS with almost any headphone at comfortable volume levels.





*Keep features of the FiiO K5 Pro ESS include:*
--High-performance DAC ES9038Q2M
--XMOS decoding
--Specially-designed audio architecture
--Supports 768k/32bit, DSD512
--3 gain levels
--1.5W large power
--Coaxial/Optical/RCA line inputs
--6.35mm/RCA line outputs
--RGB indicator lights

*The K5 Pro ESS is available on our AliExpress Official Store. Click the link below to take it home right away.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000122939110.html

Best regards,
Guangzhou FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## FiiO

silver99 said:


> When will k5 pro ess be available in Amazon?


At the end of this month if everything goes well.

Best regards


----------



## silver99

FiiO said:


> Another improvement! Desktop DAC and Amplifier K5 Pro ESS Is Officially Released!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...The product is available on Amazon but is not shipped to my location.  When will the seller be Amazon itself?


----------



## silver99

And the official price of the k5 pro ess is 199,99$
Or it will drop to 150$?
Because this the price on Amazon website 199,99$


----------



## FiiO

silver99 said:


> And the official price of the k5 pro ess is 199,99$
> Or it will drop to 150$?
> Because this the price on Amazon website 199,99$


Dear friend,

The MAP of the K5Pro ESS version is 199.99USD in US market, and MAP of K5Pro is 149.99USD in US market.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

silver99 said:


> The product is available on Amazon but is not shipped to my location.  When will the seller be Amazon itself?


Dear friend,

Which country are you located in? It is recommended to get from the local seller when it is avialable in local market.

Best regards


----------



## silver99

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The MAP of the K5Pro ESS version is 199.99USD in US market, and MAP of K5Pro is 149.99USD in US market.
> 
> Best regards


What is the reason for the high price of the new version?


FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Which country are you located in? It is recommended to get from the local seller when it is avialable in local market.
> 
> Best regards


I live in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## FiiO

silver99 said:


> What is the reason for the high price of the new version?
> 
> I live in Saudi Arabia.



Dear friend, 

Due to the discontinuation of DAC chip, the K5 Pro has been out of stock for some time. As a result, we have to replace the DAC with 9038Q2M from ESS Technology. The prices of new DAC chips and other raw materials have been way increased.Therefore, we are forced to increase the retail price. Thanks for the understanding in advanced!

You could consider to get the K5Pro ESS from our seller in UAE.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

K5Pro ESS is on the way to our worldwide sales agents!​




Dear respected customers,
Thank you for your kind patience and constant attention for our K5Pro ESS. Delivery of the K5Pro ESS has started from 10th, December. Please kindly check this post for a daily updated list of countries / regions and agents we have sent goods to.

Germany: NT Global Distribution GmbH
Canada: Canadian distributor
USA: Office direct
Japan: Emilai
US Distributor: TekFx Inc.
Switzerland: Portacomp AG
English distributor: Advanced MP3 player
Thailand: Holysai
HongKong: Carve Link Company
Vietnam：Audio Choice
TaiWan: Taiwan distributor
Spain: Zococity
Norway: Hansson AS
Hungary: KriptonIT Kft
UAE: Smart Audio Electronics Trading L.L.C
English distributor: EA Audio
Netherlands: Wifimedia
Ukraine:  Avero
Italy: Audio Azimuth
Australia: Addicted To Audio
Singapore: Eng Siang International Pte Ltd
Poland: Audio Magic
Bulgaria: Bestline l.t.d 
Romanian distributor: AVstore
Czekh : GOTHIC
Belarus: Magnit Invest
Indonesia : PT lntium lndo Prima
Sweden: UZTORE AB
Ukraine:  ELTO
India: Origin Marketing
India: Headphone Zone
Turkey distributor: Hes Audio
Estonia: Mamear AS


(*The shipping to other regions will also follow soon, and we will keep updating this post)
In order to get prompt pre-sales and after-sales service, we strongly suggest you to buy FiiO products from our authorized sales agents (Where to buy).
By our estimate, it would take 5 to 7 working days for the parcels to reach our agents abroad, which means all of you can try contacting the local sales agents on about 15th Dec.
If you have any comments or questions, please feel free to contact us or directly contact our local agents.
Happy listening!

Best regards,
Guangzhou FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## mobbaddict

Anyone managed to connect the K5 pro in bit perfect mode with tidal for Android? The sound works fine through USB but for some reason the bit perfect message doesn't pop up...


----------



## Perepep

I just ordered a unit of K5 Pro ESS from my local dealer, I hope to receive it in a few days.


----------



## Maverick255

mobbaddict said:


> Anyone managed to connect the K5 pro in bit perfect mode with tidal for Android? The sound works fine through USB but for some reason the bit perfect message doesn't pop up...


I have same issue. 
With zen dac tidal app works perfectly. 
Also if i connect K5 Pro to a Raspberry Pi4 with moode audio streamer i  have distorted sound. 

On android fiio k5 pro works good with Usb audio player pro, fiio music and Hiby music, i recommend UAPP.


----------



## FiiO

Maverick255 said:


> I have same issue.
> With zen dac tidal app works perfectly.
> Also if i connect K5 Pro to a Raspberry Pi4 with moode audio streamer i  have distorted sound.
> 
> On android fiio k5 pro works good with Usb audio player pro, fiio music and Hiby music, i recommend UAPP.


Dear friend,

You are using the K5Pro or K5Pro ESS?

Best regards


----------



## Maverick255

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You are using the K5Pro or K5Pro ESS?
> 
> Best regards


K5 Pro with original AKM.


----------



## Cordies

i got my K5 pro ESS today and its pretty darn good, crystal clear, the gain switch works well and has a nice split in values, Volume dial is nice and smooth, would be nice if it stuck out a bit more but that just may be me with my chunky fingers. shipping it with an extra set of feet is a excellent move fiio well done (message from me in the future).  so far i have tested with my Hifiman Ayra(v3 SE) and DCA aeon noir both sound amazing through the K5 pro ESS . will do some more testing tonight after work with my lcd-gx, focal clear and some others, might even check some iems,  also got my fiio UTWS5 today  which is also excellent and working well with mt 7hz timeless


----------



## Avox17

@FiiO Hello, are there any other changes in ESS version (other than DAC chip)? TPA6120 and OPA1642 op-amps are still included, right? I just want to make sure.


----------



## Ultrainferno

The K5PRO ESS is what we're looking at in our latest article. Find out how the K5PRO ESS performs and compares, now on Headfonia!

https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-k5pro-ess-review/


----------



## Maverick255

Ultrainferno said:


> The K5PRO ESS is what we're looking at in our latest article. Find out how the K5PRO ESS performs and compares, now on Headfonia!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-k5pro-ess-review/


I would like to see a comparison of the sound with the previous k5


----------



## Ultrainferno

The review is by @Aerosphere . Not sure he has the "old" K5


----------



## FiiO

Avox17 said:


> @FiiO Hello, are there any other changes in ESS version (other than DAC chip)? TPA6120 and OPA1642 op-amps are still included, right? I just want to make sure.


Dear friend,

You could check the comparison from this link: https://www.fiio.com/k5proess_comparisons




And yes, this two opamps are still included.

Best regards


----------



## Avox17

@FiiO Thank you for your answer. Somehow I missed these details.


----------



## aceedburn

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You could check the comparison from this link: https://www.fiio.com/k5proess_comparisons
> 
> ...


Wow, the line out output voltage has a huge change between the akm k5 pro which has 56.2v vs the ess k5 pro which has 6.2v? Or is it a typo? It’s a very significant change here is its right.


----------



## FiiO

aceedburn said:


> Wow, the line out output voltage has a huge change between the akm k5 pro which has 56.2v vs the ess k5 pro which has 6.2v? Or is it a typo? It’s a very significant change here is its right.


Dear friend,

Sorry and yes we wrote the wrong value. Both value should be 6.2V. Thanks for the reminding. 

Best regards


----------



## trufunk

Ordered one yesterday for my living room listening area can’t wait. Replacing a XDUOO 05 I’ve had for a few years.


----------



## FiiO

trufunk said:


> Ordered one yesterday for my living room listening area can’t wait. Replacing a XDUOO 05 I’ve had for a few years.


----------



## Inserthouse

I recently ordered a K5 Pro ESS but it’s currently on back order and don’t know a concrete day on when it will arrive. I live in Japan and I wonder if this is due to the chip shortage?

 How’s everyone doing in other parts of the world?


----------



## trufunk

Inserthouse said:


> I recently ordered a K5 Pro ESS but it’s currently on back order and don’t know a concrete day on when it will arrive. I live in Japan and I wonder if this is due to the chip shortage?
> 
> How’s everyone doing in other parts of the world?


I’m in US and ordered through Amazon…it’s worth the wait. I think it’s absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Inserthouse

trufunk said:


> I’m in US and ordered through Amazon…it’s worth the wait. I think it’s absolutely fantastic.


I originally planned on going for the Topping L30 but gave up on that because I heard it has ESD issues.
So instead I went with the Fiio K5 Pro. I have heard many good things.


----------



## Perepep

Inserthouse said:


> I recently ordered a K5 Pro ESS but it’s currently on back order and don’t know a concrete day on when it will arrive. I live in Japan and I wonder if this is due to the chip shortage?
> 
> How’s everyone doing in other parts of the world?



Here in Spain there are several stores with units in stock.  I've been enjoying mine for about a month, very satisfied with the performance.


----------



## The Walrus

I am on the verge of ordering this amp, just cannot make up my mind... This seems to be the best option for my needs: A compact desktop DAC/AMP with high output power. 
But in the specs it says up to 300 ohms headphones. So does it not have enough power to drive my T1 2nd Gen? (600 ohms) 
I still use my T1 with FiiO E12 which is also up to 300 ohms as far as the specs go but it does a descent job with my T1 in high gain (16 dB) mode)
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## trufunk

I Don’t use with any kind of IEMs. But to me the amp if plenty powerful to drive most of what you can throw at it. Really enjoying mine.


----------



## The Walrus (Mar 5, 2022)

Beyerdynamic T1 certified. It says up to 300 ohm headphones, but can easily drive my T1.Gen2 (600 ohms)


----------



## davidrf

I can't decide if I should buy a K5 Pro MKII ESS or a Topping DX3 Pro+. I have a pair of Sennheisers HD 595 and Empire S5000 studio monitors. The Fiio would cost me about 30€ more. Any input? Thanks!


----------



## ahmonge (Mar 7, 2022)

@davidrf Dx3 pro+ has a remote control and bluetooth input but a 3.5 mm. HP output. K5 Pro ESS has a line input and a more useful 6.35 mm. HP output


----------



## Inserthouse

Still waiting on mine to arrive. Ordered on the 9th of February and it’s no fun waiting. Hopefully it’s worth it to use with the Hifiman Sundaras.


----------



## Perepep

davidrf said:


> I can't decide if I should buy a K5 Pro MKII ESS or a Topping DX3 Pro+. I have a pair of Sennheisers HD 595 and Empire S5000 studio monitors. The Fiio would cost me about 30€ more. Any input? Thanks!


The dx3 pro+ does not pair well with low impedance headphones.


----------



## trufunk

If there is one thing this misses is not having a remote. Still think it’s a great buy!


----------



## FiiO

trufunk said:


> If there is one thing this misses is not having a remote. Still think it’s a great buy!


For remote control, the K9Pro could be considered. But it is much bigger one.

Best regards


----------



## cleg

My video about the ESS version of K5 Pro


----------



## Ichos

Hi friends, here is my review of the K5 Pro ESS.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-k5-pro-ess.25803/review/28411/

Great performance and value for money.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Inserthouse (May 7, 2022)

Hello everyone! I have to ask a question in regards to my K5 Pro ESS. When I have the K5 connected to my laptop through USB mode I get some crackling sound. Does anyone have a solution to this issue? When I use my FiiO X3 Hi Resolution player I don't have any issues. Any advice or help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.

***I am using Hifiman Sundara's by the way***


----------



## Ichos

Hi, have you installed the FiiO drivers?


----------



## Inserthouse

Ichos said:


> Hi, have you installed the FiiO drivers?


Oh there’s drivers?


----------



## Ichos

Inserthouse said:


> Oh there’s drivers?


Have a look here
https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105191527366657910&tid=17


----------



## FiiO

Inserthouse said:


> Hello everyone! I have to ask a question in regards to my K5 Pro ESS. When I have the K5 connected to my laptop through USB mode I get some crackling sound. Does anyone have a solution to this issue? When I use my FiiO X3 Hi Resolution player I don't have any issues. Any advice or help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> ***I am using Hifiman Sundara's by the way***


Dear friend,

You could install the driver and try another USB cable first. 
If the issue still remains, please contact us again with the receipt attached.

Best regards


----------



## Inserthouse

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You could install the driver and try another USB cable first.
> If the issue still remains, please contact us again with the receipt attached.
> ...


I will test with my ATH MSR7B and see if it produces any issue or not. Will also try your steps afterwards. Thank you again.


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2022 new product schedule   

...
*(3) New desktop DAC/Amps preview and existing product information*

FiiO's desktop DAC/Amps are defined as DAC/Amps for desktop scenarios. There are USB-powered mini models like the E10K and K3, and AC-powered ones like the K5 Pro and K9 Pro with greater output power.
In 2022, FiiO will launch new desktop DAC/Amps, including the K7 and K9, mainly to fill the gaps in the product line.
1. Desktop DAC/Amp K7, expected to be released at the end of July
The K7 follows the appearance structure of the K5 Pro, adding a 4.4 balanced output. The K5 Pro is FiiO's very popular desktop DAC/Amp in the past two years, with good sound quality, high output power, compact body and appropriate price. But since the balanced headphone output port is absent, many users and our sales agents have kept asking us to increase the balanced output. That's how the K7 was born.
2. Desktop DAC/Amp K9, also expected to be released at the end of July, with a very competitive price
The K9 Pro is a desktop DAC/Amp with excellent performance, strong output power, complete input and output ports, and high-definition Bluetooth input. But the two expensive ES9038Pro chips also push up the cost of the whole device. In order to reduce the selling price, we chose two lower-end ES9068AS DAC chips on the K9, which allows users with limited budgets to have more choices. Except for the different DAC chip, all other functions and amp circuits have been preserved.
As for the current models, including the E10K, K3, K5 Pro, and K9 Pro, all of them have been replaced with new solutions in the past year due to the shortage of chips, so they will not be upgraded in 2022.
In this way, the E10K-K3-K5 Pro-K7-K9-K9 Pro has formed a reasonable section in terms of price, size and output power, enriching the product line and giving consumers more choices.
Of course, it may also disappoint some netizens, because the K7 and K9 follow the design language of FiiO's previous DAC/Amps. We understand your complaints. The main reason is that the sales of desktop products cannot compete with that of portable products at present, and the mold charge is also more expensive. It is not difficult to change the design with our current design capabilities, but the increased R&D costs will lead to higher offering prices of new products. We hope you can understand that we just want to provide you with better products at more reasonable prices.
In addition, I have introduced to you before that the K5 Pro was actually derived from the docking amplifier designed for FiiO portable music players, so we did not do serious research on desktop use scenarios in forms and functions. Its hot sale was a coincidence.
Therefore, strictly speaking, the K9 Pro is FiiO's first generation desktop DAC/Amps. It fully considers everyone's practical needs in terms of form, function, performance, input/output ports, and practical operation. From the perspective of market and user feedback, it is successful. We do need more time, market feedback, and more experience to help make the next-generation products more in line with user needs and thus provide a more comfortable using experience.





















...


----------



## ahmonge

FiiO said:


> I have introduced to you before that the K5 Pro was actually derived from the docking amplifier designed for FiiO portable music players, so we did not do serious research on desktop use scenarios in forms and functions


Given the excellent result, including the simple and practical user interface, my compliments to the K5 Pro design team.

Will the K7 incorporate a balanced amplifier or is the Pentaconn output included for convenience only?


----------



## Inserthouse

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You could install the driver and try another USB cable first.
> If the issue still remains, please contact us again with the receipt attached.
> ...


I had the same come sound come out the MSR7B. I will proceed to install the drivers and if that does not work I will try a different USB cable over the weekend.


----------



## Inserthouse

Inserthouse said:


> I had the same come sound come out the MSR7B. I will proceed to install the drivers and if that does not work I will try a different USB cable over the weekend.


I installed the drivers but still get some weird pausing when listening to songs. This is very concerning.


----------



## FiiO

ahmonge said:


> Given the excellent result, including the simple and practical user interface, my compliments to the K5 Pro design team.
> 
> Will the K7 incorporate a balanced amplifier or is the Pentaconn output included for convenience only?


Dear friend,

The K7 follows the appearance structure of the K5 Pro, adding a 4.4 balanced output.

As for more information, let's wait for its release.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Inserthouse said:


> I installed the drivers but still get some weird pausing when listening to songs. This is very concerning.


Dear friend,

If you are convenient, please show a small video to us via support@fiio.com. Thanks in advanced!

Best regards


----------



## Inserthouse

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> If you are convenient, please show a small video to us via support@fiio.com. Thanks in advanced!
> 
> Best regards


Hi! I tested from Fiio X3 to Fiio K5 Pro ESS through 3.5mm line to RCA and I don’t think I am getting the weird sound.

I assume the issue must be my laptop.


----------



## FiiO

Inserthouse said:


> Hi! I tested from Fiio X3 to Fiio K5 Pro ESS through 3.5mm line to RCA and I don’t think I am getting the weird sound.
> 
> I assume the issue must be my laptop.


Dear friend,

If you are connecting the K5Pro ESS to the computer, you could try the USB connection for help? Can the sound output fine?

Best regards


----------



## Inserthouse

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> If you are connecting the K5Pro ESS to the computer, you could try the USB connection for help? Can the sound output fine?
> 
> Best regards


I used another laptop and the issue didn’t come up while running USB connection. I guess the other laptop is too old.


----------



## Dcell7 (Aug 12, 2022)

@FiiO My K5 Pro seems to be dead. When i turn it on there is no light. My computer does not recognise it so it is not the light that is malfunctioning. Seems like it is complety dead. Any way to test that is really broken ?


----------



## dpump

First thing to check is the power adaptor. Check the output voltage of the adaptor with a meter to verify that it is outputting the proper voltage.


----------



## Dcell7

dpump said:


> First thing to check is the power adaptor. Check the output voltage of the adaptor with a meter to verify that it is outputting the proper voltage.


I don't have a multimeter but the adapter works fine. I've tested it by using the K5 Pro adapter on a Philips lamp and the lamp powers up. 

Using the adapter of the lamp does not power up the K5 Pro so it is the probably the K5 Pro itself that is broken.


----------



## nodle

I picked myself a new K5 ESS, just started to listen to it today. I must say I am impressed. Crystal clear and has tons of power. Only on the second stage of gain and it has tons of power. I was using an iFi Zen dac v1 before, and I wanted to try a different dac for something different. I also have a couple of other Fiio products, and they are top notch. I just thought I wouldn't like the K5 over the Zen dac, but I overall I am impressed with the quality and the sound. Has tons of detail listening to songs. Currently using my Sennheiser HD560s with them and haven't got around to try any of my other headphones since they pair so nice with it. Nice work Fiio!


----------



## ahmonge

It’s incredible what thus little box is able to achieve. It drives my new Aeon 2 Noires with ease, even though they have only 13 Ohms impedance.


----------



## FiiO

Dcell7 said:


> I don't have a multimeter but the adapter works fine. I've tested it by using the K5 Pro adapter on a Philips lamp and the lamp powers up.
> 
> Using the adapter of the lamp does not power up the K5 Pro so it is the probably the K5 Pro itself that is broken.


Dear friend,

Sorry to hear about that. According to the phenomenon you metioned, I am afraid that it may be a hardware issue with the K5Pro as well. You could try to contact the seller for help first. If the seller fails to help, please contact support@fiio.com with the receipt attached.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO (Aug 16, 2022)

*Super Stable! FiiO Low Noise Regulated Linear Power Supply PL50 Is Available on AliExpress Official Store!  
* 







Power supply is always a significant factor that affects the audio system. Among them, linear power supply is born with low noise, small ripple and stable voltage output. The FiiO's low noise regulated linear power supply PL50 is not only a synthesizer of these merits, but also comes with other outstanding features.

For one thing, we specially customized a 50VA audiophile-grade toroidal transformer, made of high-quality Nippon Steel iron and high-purity oxygen-free copper wires for higher efficiency, higher precision, more stable voltage, and for higher energy output.

For another, high-quality parts were chosen for every part of the design for higher and more reliable performance – such as the Shindengen bridge rectifier, TI voltage regulator, and Nippon Chemi-Con and Rubycon capacitors.

What's more, the PL50 has been designed and manufactured according to strict safety standards. With high-standard crafting, the PL50 is exactly an excellent power supply to help create a pleasant music experience.

*Keep features of the PL50 include:*
--Low noise
--High precision
--High power
--Stable voltage

* The PL50 is available on our AliExpress Official Store. Click the link below to take it home right away.
Click here


Best regards,
Guangzhou FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## FiiO

If you are interested in getting the PL50 for your K5Pro, you could order it in our Aliexpress store  : Click here


----------



## nodle

That power supply looks great and all but that price tag is almost as much as the K5pro itself. I would be all over it if it was about half that. It does looks great though. Honestly though I don’t know how cleaner they sound of the K5pro can’t get though, that thing is dead silent.


----------



## FiiO

nodle said:


> That power supply looks great and all but that price tag is almost as much as the K5pro itself. I would be all over it if it was about half that. It does looks great though. Honestly though I don’t know how cleaner they sound of the K5pro can’t get though, that thing is dead silent.


Dear friend,

Thanks for the kind feedback.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Notification About Upcoming Price Change of FiiO K5 Pro ESS​


----------



## Umwelt (Aug 29, 2022)

These Desktop amps/DACs seem to do it all well, very interested! Just wondering about the line in input for some retro game sources.

Does the analogue line in input on the K9/K5 Pro ESS go through digitization and then back to analogue for the phones output, like other amps do? If so is there any delay due to the sampling rate used for the conversion? 
Or rather is line in to phones out a straight analogue path?


----------



## FiiO

Umwelt said:


> These Desktop amps/DACs seem to do it all well, very interested! Just wondering about the line in input for some retro game sources.
> 
> Does the analogue line in input on the K9/K5 Pro ESS go through digitization and then back to analogue for the phones output, like other amps do? If so is there any delay due to the sampling rate used for the conversion?
> Or rather is line in to phones out a straight analogue path?


Dear friend,

If you are using line in and headphone out in K5Pro, it will not go through the digital module. The K5Pro is working as amplifier at that time.

Best regards


----------



## Tripokaridos

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> If you are using line in and headphone out in K5Pro, it will not go through the digital module. The K5Pro is working as amplifier at that time.
> 
> Best regards


Can i ask is there any firmware update for the K5pro and link ? Thank u


----------



## ahmonge (Sep 28, 2022)

Tripokaridos said:


> Can i ask is there any firmware update for the K5pro and link ? Thank u


K5 Pro firmware is not user upgradeable, as far as I know.


----------



## se7en7

@FiiO what’s the optical max data throughput for data 

32/192 or 24/192 kHz 

Or is it less than this and only on usb input only ?

Thank you


----------



## ahmonge

se7en7 said:


> @FiiO what’s the optical max data throughput for data
> 
> 32/192 or 24/192 kHz
> 
> ...


According to Fiio specs:


768kHz-32bit/DSD512（USB DAC）  192kHz-24bit（COAX） 96KHz-24bit（OPT）


----------



## nodle

ahmonge said:


> K5 Pro firmware is not user upgradeable, as far as I know.


It should be, or I don’t see why it’s not possible since it uses USB. I don’t think there is a release yet though, I check every once and awhile. I hope they do release updates though for it. Makes we can get an official word from @FiiO ?


----------



## se7en7

ahmonge said:


> According to Fiio specs:
> 
> 
> 768kHz-32bit/DSD512（USB DAC）192kHz-24bit（COAX）96KHz-24bit（OPT）


thank you for the information much appreciated 

A couple more to you @ahmonge 

I notice you have Qobuz does the optical input allow for full lossless as i am potentially going to hook a wiim mini which allows Quboz and Amazon Music ultra hd bit rate files.

Also if i have Sundara was thinking of Edition XS or Ananda 
I listen to lots of different music genres but mainly rock, Progressive etc.
Would you recommend the Ananda for that genre of music thank you


----------



## ahmonge

se7en7 said:


> I notice you have Qobuz does the optical input allow for full lossless as i am potentially going to hook a wiim mini which allows Quboz and Amazon Music ultra hd bit rate files.
> 
> Also if i have Sundara was thinking of Edition XS or Ananda
> I listen to lots of different music genres but mainly rock, Progressive etc.
> Would you recommend the Ananda for that genre of music thank you


I only use the optical input to connect the TV, Qobuz I listen to it from the PC or mobile phone via USB. Because of the 96 kHz limitation of the optical input, you will not be able to listen to Qobuz tracks encoded at 192 kHz.

Ananda is an improvement over Sundara in the timbre of acoustic instruments in classical music, especially strings; for that reason I chose these headphones over the Sundara, as that is the genre I listen to most, but I don't dislike them at all when listening to other styles of music, such as Jazz, classic rock, country or Americana, although the Ananda are a bit bright in the treble for these styles. If you can, give them a listen before deciding.


----------



## se7en7

ahmonge said:


> I only use the optical input to connect the TV, Qobuz I listen to it from the PC or mobile phone via USB. Because of the 96 kHz limitation of the optical input, you will not be able to listen to Qobuz tracks encoded at 192 kHz.
> 
> Ananda is an improvement over Sundara in the timbre of acoustic instruments in classical music, especially strings; for that reason I chose these headphones over the Sundara, as that is the genre I listen to most, but I don't dislike them at all when listening to other styles of music, such as Jazz, classic rock, country or Americana, although the Ananda are a bit bright in the treble for these styles. If you can, give them a listen before deciding.


@ahmonge 

Will give the Ananda’s a listen if I can.
The bit bright bit in treble is the thing that holds me back from purchase so definitely need to listen to before purchase.

Thought as much regarding the digital optical signal it’s across the entire range k5 pro k7 ?? K9 pro ess etc 

Wonder if it can be firmware updated or limitation of chip used?


----------



## ahmonge

se7en7 said:


> Wonder if it can be firmware updated or limitation of chip used?


Probably the secound.


----------



## johnston21

FiiO said:


> A Questionnaire About Linear Power Supply
> 
> Distinguished FiiO users,
> Since the M17 and K9 Pro have entered the market, we have constantly received feedback from our users, suggesting that we produce linear power supply ourselves. To better know your needs, we made a questionnaire and would like to invite you to fill it in. Thank you so much for your support.
> ...


Anyone use an ifi iPowerX with the K5 Pro?


----------



## se7en7

ahmonge said:


> Probably the secound.


You are probably correct 

Do you think a optical to coaxial splitter would work in terms of taking the optical feed from wiim mini 24/192 and feed in to splitter then into fiio coaxial?

Also will you be getting the K7?


----------



## ahmonge

se7en7 said:


> You are probably correct
> 
> Do you think a optical to coaxial splitter would work in terms of taking the optical feed from wiim mini 24/192 and feed in to splitter then into fiio coaxial?
> 
> Also will you be getting the K7?


I don’t know the answer to the first question. Hopefully another forum member will.

The K7 is below price/features I‘m looking for in a DAC+amp combo. Integrated power supply, BT and at least 1 W at 13 Ohms single ended to drive my Aeon 2 Noires. I’m currently considering the K9 Pro ESS and Topping DX7 Pro+. K7 is too close to my K5 Pro to upgrade.


----------



## se7en7

ahmonge said:


> I don’t know the answer to the first question. Hopefully another forum member will.
> 
> The K7 is below price/features I‘m looking for in a DAC+amp combo. Integrated power supply, BT and at least 1 W at 13 Ohms single ended to drive my Aeon 2 Noires. I’m currently considering the K9 Pro ESS and Topping DX7 Pro+. K7 is too close to my K5 Pro to upgrade.


That is  a fair assessment of the K7 against the K5 Pro definitely agree the K9 pro is probably the better option all in one solution.


----------



## se7en7 (Sep 29, 2022)

@FiiO

i have the K5 Pro Ess

Question would the K5 pro ess be able to use usb input for sound from the Sony Ps5,

Ps5 uses UAC 1 protocol

Fiio K5 pro ess is UAC 2 protocol

However The ifi zen dac V2 allows for ps5 over usb via firmware update etc is this something that can be implemented on the K5 pro ess?
 thank you


----------



## ahmonge

se7en7 said:


> @FiiO
> 
> i have the K5 Pro Ess
> 
> ...


I suppose you are talking about UAC protocols over USB conection. I have no experience with PS5, but I think this link could help:
https://www.reddit.com/r/HeadphoneAdvice/comments/k0y8d7/guide_how_to_get_your_dac_to_work_on_ps5/


----------



## se7en7

ahmonge said:


> I suppose you are talking about UAC protocols over USB conection. I have no experience with PS5, but I think this link could help:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/HeadphoneAdvice/comments/k0y8d7/guide_how_to_get_your_dac_to_work_on_ps5/


Thank you 

That is exactly what I was looking at, just deciding do I keep the zen dac which does work with ps5 no extra boxes or get the above splitter you mentioned etc and go with that and the K5 Pro etc.


----------



## Ufasas (Oct 12, 2022)

Tested K5pro ESS with AKG K702, didn't like it in music, in games good, but need raise more gain, more volume, too quiet. With Sony Ma900 - didn't like it after I tried Philips x2hr and Sennheiser 560s, can't listen to ma900 anymore, haha. And the best listening experiences were K5pro with x2hr and hd560s, wonderful in music, and games. One question about op-amps, are they swappable? got a pair of v6 and v5i


----------



## Maverick255

Can Fiio K5 Pro run without load on headphone out? 
I'm using it as dac for speaker system which is connected to line out.


----------



## FiiO

Maverick255 said:


> Can Fiio K5 Pro run without load on headphone out?
> I'm using it as dac for speaker system which is connected to line out.


Dear friend,

Yes, the K5Pro has line out and headphone out port. You could choose the suitable output port for your headphone or speaker. 

Best regards


----------



## Ichos

Well guys here are my subjective findings of adding the PL50 to the K5.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-pl50.26279/review/29949/


----------

